# Airwalkrr's Shackled City IC



## airwalkrr (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=Bohemian and Zarust]After a rousing evening at the Tipped Tankard, you are taking the scenic route home along Ash Avenue. You've both had your fill of ale and are in merry spirits, joking and poking fun at each other along the way. Several passersby gawk at you in disgust for your behavior, but you shrug them off. They don't know how to have a good time. After a while, the streets begin to get a bit quieter, and you realize you've entered the Lantern District, not particularly a fine part of town, but then, nothing on Ash Avenue truly is.[/sblock][sblock=Strahd]"That priest left his prayer book behind. Quickly now, Floch, be a dear and see if you can't catch him before he gets too far!" exclaimed Gretchyn, the aged headmistress of the Lantern Street Orphanage. A young priest named Ruphus had just been by the orphanage to console the children and staff after the kidnapping of four of the children the night before and had inadvertently left his prayerbook behind. Now you found yourself racing down the street, prayerbook in hand, to see if you could catch him on his way back to the temple of St. Cuthbert. Come to think of it, which way WAS the temple of St. Cuthbert anyway?[/sblock][sblock=Thanee and Oni]Cauldron certainly had some wonders, not least of which was the lack of affordable inns. You must have been up and down Lava Avenue, or was it Magma Avenue, at least three or four times trying to find a place that wasn't either exorbitantly expensive or full to capacity. As you circled the city one more time and entered Ash Avenue hoping to find more luck there, a half-orc dashed passed you with nary a "pardon me," murmuring to himself something about which direction the temple was.[/sblock]
A wretched drizzle falls from the ash-gray sky. The crowded, rain-slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath their gloomy skies. A few lights burn in their windows, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night. The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and the din of water trundles from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys and turning street gutters into rivulets. A sudden, plaintive cry for help from a nearby alley splits the evening air. You then hear sounds of a scuffle and cursing from the same nearby alleyway. A man is standing at the edge of the alleyway, as if standing guard. "Bugger off!" he sneers as you approach.

[sblock=OOC]Assuming you are the good-hearted adventuring types you are...[/sblock]
*Initiative*
Simon 13
Goran 9
Priest 7
Street Thugs 5
Keth 4
Alexi 3
Floch 2

[sblock=OOC]C1=Goran
D1=Simon
D9=Floch
C13=Keth
D13=Alexi
The alley is 10 feet wide and 60 feet long, opening into a street at either end. Like many alleys in Cauldron, it slopes toward the center of the town at a fairly steep 15 degree angle (Balance checks required for charging or running); steps have been carved into the alleyway in many places to ease progress along its length. Two-story buildings loom on both sides.

Combat will be simultaneous action. Everyone will declare their actions and I will resolve the round all at once, making reasonable accommodations if the circumstances change the nature of your action.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“See, Keth, that's what I meant. In Redgorge something like that wouldn't happen, the people there respect each other, but here things are so cold... almost funny, considering it's a volcano.”_

*Alexi* isn't quite sure what to do with the situation yet, and therefore hesitates for a moment...


OOC: Delay to start of Round 2. Mostly out of convenience, as it makes declaring actions easier.


----------



## Zarust (Oct 8, 2008)

"...and then the innkeeper said "I'm sorry sir, I think you have them confused. My horse is in the barn, that's my wife." BWAH hahaha...

Wiping his eyes from his laughter, causing him to miss his companion's reaction to hearing the same joke for the umpteenth time, Goran's mirth disappeared a second later when he heard someone shouting out for help.

His hand instinctively sought to grasp the haft of his axe, but found nothing but empty air.

_Of course you idiot, who goes out for a casual evening of drinks with an axe with them..._

Mumbling to himself, a trait that Simon had gotten used to early in their friendship, Goran started walking towards the man at the center of the alley.

"Fine, if you want me to talk I will talk, but if he doesn't want to talk, well don't you go blaming me. You know as well as I do that you didn't make me good at it."

[sblock=actions] 1) If Simon stays back in the back, Goran will try an untrained Intimidate check, which failed horribly.  Roll Lookup
2) He will move his 20' to be ready for round 2.[/sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1760738/


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 8, 2008)

Simon chuckles, perhaps a little wanly, at Goran's tale.  "It only grows better with repetition," he begins, "But perhaps...."

He trails off at the sound of the yell, frowning.

With a glance at Goran, he quickens his stride towards the alleyway.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> You then hear sounds of a scuffle and cursing from the same nearby alleyway. A man is standing at the edge of the alleyway, as if standing guard. "Bugger off!" he sneers as you approach.




"We'll do no such thing!" Simon replies indignantly.  "Explain yourself, man!  Or prepare to feel the back of my hand!"

[Sblock=OOC]
Move to 5D, ready an action to cast Cause Fear if the fellow advances or makes any threatening gesture.

1d20+6=24 for the Concentration check if one is needed, and the DC is 15 Will.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 8, 2008)

On any other day he might have ignored the ruckus in the alley, let the fit survive and move on.  But today Keth was on edge, a startling and often disagreeable array of new sights, sounds, and smells were assailling his senses.  Just trying to find lodging here was complicated, it was beginning to annoy him.  And that half-orc was just the last in a growing list of people that had nearly run him over since he'd left the forest.  So when the suspicous looking man in edge of the ally told him to, "bugger off," he'd about had his fill.  Only half hearing his new travelling companion Alexi, he continued toward the alley intent on seeing what was going on just to spite the man.  Half growling as he went, C'mon Fang.

[sblock=ooc]I'll move up to better access the situation and see what the fellow guarding the alley does.  Also for the record my prepared spells for the day will be 0th- 2x Cure Minor Wounds, Resistance.   1st - Cure Light Wounds, Obscuring Mist. [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2008)

*Floch*

_St. Cutober , Cuthbart... Damn by the name of Istus... where is the temple and why can’t I say it right!_ .. oh... Pardon me
The Half Orc throws to the air while passing two humans. Then he comes to a halt.

Bug off? BUG OFF?
The Half Orc completely forgets about the temple. If there is something that irritates him the most is people that think they are better then him. Sadly he left his shield and battle axe in the orphanage, but his long sword dangle at his side and he always wear his armor when he is on guard. He turns to the thug and tries to head bang him.
(But since he is last on the initiative, I assume they draw weapons)
Floch draws his sword and snirs. 
You are doin’ a mistake human


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 9, 2008)

Simon and Goran move closer and get a better look at the man at the edge of the alley. His face is painted half white, half black with makeup. At the sight of your approach the thugs draw their swords. Reacting to this hostile maneuver, Simon weaves his dark art and the tough at the edge of the alleyway flees in a panic. The others back slowly away holding their swords warily at you. "Stay back! This don't concern the likes of you."

The target of the thugs' predations, a priest lying prone in the middle of the alley, stands and makes his way hurriedly toward you. He is dressed in a dark cloak and wears the a ruby starburst emblem around his neck (see picture). [sblock=Knowledge (religion) DC 15)]This man is a priest of St. Cuthbert and of the Order of Stars. They seek to enforce doctrinal purity among those already dedicated to the saint. Most are lawful neutral, and they do not shy from using mind-reading magic in order to ensure that even the private thoughts of their flock are pure.[/sblock]Keth moves in to get a better view as Fang follows. Floch follows the thugs into the alley with every intention of pounding their heads in but they have already taken the initiative in moving away.

*New Initiative*
Alexi 14
Goran 9
Simon 6
Street Thugs 5
Priest 5
Keth 4
Floch 2

[sblock=OOC]Whenever I post a spoiler block with a skill check and DC, feel free to roll that skill check on invisiblecastle and read the spoiler block if you beat the listed DC. Remember to check whether or not you are trained in a skill before rolling, as some skills do not allow you to get higher than 10 if you are untrained.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 9, 2008)

*Floch*

Floch sheath his sword back. Raise his fist to the air and calls.
You made the right choice, now stay there. 
He turns and smiles to the tiny folk he knows (Keth and Goran) and helps the priest to walk to the main road.
I know this symbol.
He says to the priest as he takes a glimpse of the holy amulet around his neck.
You are most respected, let us take escort you to the temple of St. Cuthbortert ... hmm ... your temple.


----------



## Oni (Oct 10, 2008)

Keth shook his small fist at the fleeing thugs.  

Toothless dogs!

The rough little halfling seemed satisfied though.  Looking up he took in the strange collection of people that had gathered at the mouth of the alley.  It was the man in the dark cloak he addressed however.  

You ok?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi moves to the corner (D7) to see what's up. The situation seems under control for now, so she leaves it at that.

_“Looks like we came at just the right moment...”_


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 10, 2008)

Simon raises an eyebrow as he watches the thugs flee.  "Seems most unwise, attacking a man such as yourself.  Risking a man's ire is one thing, risking St. Cuthbert's is another matter entirely."  He shakes his head in mock despair.  "What _is_ this world coming to, eh?"

He then turns to the half-orc, grinning with delight.  "Floch, my dear fellow!  Excellent to see you!  I knew that you were a man of character and quality, and your interference in this heinous matter only confirms my initial judgement!  Let us conduct this fellow to safety, and then I shall stand you a drink or three at the Tipped Tankard, eh?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Alexi*

The young woman moves up to the trio, that obviously seemed to know each other, addressing them directly.

_“Hey! Erm... guys. You live here? In Cauldron? Becaaauuuse... we just arrived and had some trouble finding a place to stay, that was half-way decent and half-way affordable for our meager pouches. Maybe you could give us some hint? Please?”_


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Technically, combat wasn't over, but since none of you seem to be pursuing the thugs and they realize they are outnumbered, they are retreating.[/sblock]

"You got lucky this time, priest!" One of the thugs shouts out as they scamper out of the alleyway. "Next time we won't be so gentle. Stay away from the orphanage!"

The man in the dark cloak hobbles over to your group. He is battered and bruised, but as soon as he sees it is safe, he casts a spell upon himself and his wounds are significantly ameliorated.[sblock=Spellcraft DC 16]The man cast cure light wounds.[/sblock]Responding to the halfling, "Yes, I am much better now. Thank you for your help."

The man looks around at the crowd gathering around the edge of the alley and focuses on Floch. "Wait, I know you. You're from the orphanage. Floch wasn't it? I agree with this man," he says, motioning to Simon, "That was an impressive display. But yes, I must return to the temple. If you wouldn't mind, I would much enjoy the company. And I'm sure we can find you a place to stay for the night," he says to Alexi.

"I am Ruphus, by the way, assistant cleric at the church of St. Cuthbert."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Gladly. Oh, and I'm Alexi.”_

Somewhere above, a raven sits on the rooftop and watches the scene with curiosity.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanee said:


> The young woman moves up to the trio, that obviously seemed to know each other, addressing them directly.
> 
> _“Hey! Erm... guys. You live here? In Cauldron? Becaaauuuse... we just arrived and had some trouble finding a place to stay, that was half-way decent and half-way affordable for our meager pouches. Maybe you could give us some hint? Please?”_




Yap, drinks could be great.
He never chit chatted with the tiny folk before just said a typical howdy and a smile. he gets used to people that stare at him. Not because he is a Half Orc, because most of them know about his past as a slave in the Orc's tribe.
at least people respect him for guarding the orphanage

Looking at the woman Floch snores.
Hint, that depends are you friend or foe?

*airwalkrr - you never said if that's the cleric that forgot the prayerbook?


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 10, 2008)

"Orphanage?" Simon murmurs at the thugs' shout. "How terribly cliché of them. Is it so much to expect some style of villains, I ask you?"

The whimsy in his voice vanishes as he replies to Ruphus. "I, too, would be glad to accompany you...although I confess that I would like an explanation for this attack upon you. That can wait until we are in more private surroundings, of course."

As they begin walking, he turns his attention -- and his grin -- to Alexi. "A pleasure to make your acquaintance, m'lady. I am Simon Sinople, a scholar by trade and a wanderer by inclination. What brings you to Cauldron, if I may be so bold as to ask?"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 10, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Friend or foe? Well, I wish the orphans no harm; quite the opposite in fact, considering that I was raised as an orphan myself. Why would anyone want to harm them, anyways? These thugs, for example. Any idea what that was about?”_

_“What brings me to Cauldron? I don't know, really. Curiosity? Havn't seen much of this whole region, yet, and I thought it was about time to learn some more, travel, see it with my own eyes. That... brings me here.”_


----------



## Oni (Oct 10, 2008)

The prospect of having a place to bed down for the night had improved Keth's mood considerably.  And he could not help but chuckle at the question of friend or foe to the young woman he had been traveling with.  Keth pushed the dark tangle of rain slicked hair back from his face, his good eye studying the man they saved.  

Who were those guys?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2008)

[sblock=Strahd]Sorry, I thought it would have been apparent, but yes, this is the priest you were chasing down.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Strahd and Bohemian, it looks like you are both using the same color for text. It might help if one of you switched.[/sblock]

As Ruphus dusts off his cloak and begins leading the way back to his temple, he explains, "At first I thought they meant to rob me, until it became clear they were trying to intimidate me. As near I can figure, they don't want the Church involved in the investigation of four missing children, but I can't imagine why."

Along the way, Ruphus seems grateful for the company, though he is constantly looking over his shoulder and acts a bit jumpy. He leads you to the north side of town and onto Obsidian Avenue. Soon you come to a majestic two-story edifice with white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue. Even on this rainy night it stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of the street. A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stands on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door. Each of the statues raises a great mace to the sky. Above the door's marble architrave are boldly inscribed the following words: "WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE."

"Please come inside," Ruphus insists, motioning you within the great marble structure.

"My goodness, Ruphus," says a young acolyte, rushing up to him as you enter. "What in the name of the Cudgel happened? You look like you've been beaten within an inch of your life!"

"It's alright, Delmar," Ruphus says, reassuring the young man. "It is nothing a good night's rest and some prayer won't heal. Is Sister Jenya still awake? I must speak with her." He then turns to your group. "You should meet with her as well. I'm sure she will be interested to hear about your bravery."

"Yes, of course. She's in her study still, I believe. Let me get you a basin and cloth to clean up before you see her though."

"I can handle it, Delmar. If you will excuse me, kind folks, I'm going to meet with my superior now. In the meantime, Delmar, please see that my saviors are comfortable will you?"

Ruphus trots off leaving you with Delmar, who invites each of you to dry off with a warm blanket and some hot tea. Ruphus does not return, but after a while, a woman with premature streaks of gray in her rich brown hair enters the sanctuary. She wears a brown robe with golden trim and the same ruby starburst symbol as Ruphus around her neck. "Welcome to the Church of St. Cuthbert. My name is Jenya Urikas, acting High Priestess. Allow me to express my deepest thanks to you for lending Ruphus aid. He is not very experienced and was terribly frightened by the ordeal, but he tells me you were quite heroic to stand up to those thugs for him. If you wouldn't mind accompanying me, I'd like to speak with you more."

[sblock=OOC]Throughout the campaign you will learn the location of new places throughout town. You may then travel to these locations at your leisure. Learning about new locations may be done in a variety of ways. It may be plot-related, or you may learn about them through Knowledge or Gather Information checks. At the outset of the campaign, you know of the following locations:
-City Gates (four in all, one for each cardinal direction)
-Tipped Tankard Tavern (on Ash Avenue on the northwest part of town)

In addition, Strahd's character, Floch, knows the location of the Lantern Street Orphanage (on a side street off Ash Avenue on the northeast side) because he works there, and Zarust's character, Goran, knows the location of the Temple of Lordly Might (on the far west side on Obsidian Avenue), because he is of the faithful of Kord.

I have a blank map of Cauldron and at some point I will mess around with photoshop to see what I can do about labeling the places you have discovered. For now, it is sufficient that you have a list of places you can visit.

You may now add the Church of St. Cuthbert to your known locations (on Obsidian Avenue on the north side).[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 11, 2008)

Floch hands the prayer book to Rophus before he leaves.
Once Jenya comes he accompany her. He is more then interested to hear what she have to say about the kidnapping.


----------



## Zarust (Oct 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Didn't realize how far behind I had fallen. Will try to cut and paste my way to catching up.[/sblock]

*The Alley*
As Simon's gesture caused the carnival clown to race to the other end of the alley, Goran's index fingers extended on both hands as he saw that none of the circus performers had any real desire to pick on a single priest.

Once the battered priest reached the safety of their gathering, Goran could not stop himself from making one last volley their way.

"That's right! Run you dogs, but Cauldron isn't big enough for you to hide from Kord. We will find you!"

Turning back to get a good look at the man, Goran's eyes are drawn to the symbol around the man's neck. While on the surface it appeared to be a standard marker of St. Cuthbert's faithful, Goran knew that it marked him as one of the brothers who focused on keeping the faithful untainted in heretical thoughts and practices.

_He can't be long in the faith if a group of clowns almost got the better of him._

Trying not to think about the serving wench in the Tankard, Goran extended his hand to the priest in greeting.

"I'm Goran. Sorry to see those circus freaks decided to take out their frustrations on you."

As Ruphus introduced himself to the others, Goran kept his eyes out in case the clowns brought more of their kind out of the alleyways and side streets between them and the Church to St. Cuthbert.

*The Church*
Goran's posture did not relax until they reached the steps of the temple and as he read the writings above the oaken doors, he smiled to himself. While it had been three years since the day he first demanded entrance into the Temple of Kord, he could remember it like it happened to him this morning.

"And look at us now. Joined at the hip and I can't get you out of my head for more than a handspan of time. I wonder sometimes if you are just that bored."

Chuckling to himself, Goran looked over to Simon and nodded his head.

"Kord says it is right we are here. The strong must defend those who are still too weak to defend themselves and no group of circus clowns will keep us from helping find children. He also says wash your hands, anything that can make a man run from a simple wave must smell like a goat's arse." BWAH hahaha

Patting Floch on the arm once everyone was inside, Goran nodded to the mammoth half-orc with a smile on his face.

"Kord says you did well tonight lad. Now lets hear what they have to say and the first round is on me."

As the High Priestess came into the room, Goran felt his mouth go dry as he saw the same markings on her symbol as Ruphus wore.

_No wonder the Cuthbert folks around here look so pissed. They are always looking out for heretics..._

"Lead the way. Ruphus mentioned something about those clowns wanting some kids? I know that the street performers take on many of the youth who fall through the cracks, but I never thought they would get so bold as to start taking them before they fall."

[sblock=ooc2]Also if I am playing Goran too annoying, please let me know. With him being touched in the head, I am trying to find the right balance between rational thought and his quirk which is "talking" directly to Kord. Since he is so used to being alone with his thoughts, anytime he isn't directly socially involved, I figure that is when it kicks in. I really don't want to be annoying with it though, so please let me know if I need to tune it back.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 11, 2008)

Keth sniffed the tea warily, it lacked the pungent odor he had come to associate with the tea his teacher used to brew.  He sipped it experimentally, tasted better though even if it was kind of weak, and it warmed the gullet too.  While they waited, Keth studied their surroundings, it all seemed awful excessive to him, and he wondered why they needed all of this ornamentation.  Surely their god didn't love them anymore for ripping the stone from the ground to make him pretty buildings, at least it was dry.  He had alot to learn about their ways outside of the forest.  

Not being given over to deep thought he was welcome when the woman with the greying hair entered the room.  She seemed to carry herself with more presence than the other priests had.  Having heard her request, he shrugged and stood to follow her.  Maybe there would be a few more answers.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 11, 2008)

Simon makes an obeisance as he enters the temple, whispering a quiet prayer.  "...and give me the strength I need," he concludes softly.

Standing again, he hurries after the others....

He savors the tea, letting the warmth wash through him and enjoying the peaceful aura of the temple.  He stands and bows as Jenya enters, and cheerfully agrees to accompany her.

"Anything I can do," he assures her, his voice booming through the church, "I happily shall."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi gave a respectful bow, when the high priestess addressed them.

_“Why not, I would like to hear more about this.”_


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2008)

[sblock=Zarust]It's not incredibly odd to see that all the clerics at this church are from the Order of the Stars. Usually, when a church is founded by an order, all the clerics who are trained at that church are members of that order as well. Cauldron being on the fringes of civilization, it would be more likely to recruit and train its priests locally than bring them from other places. Far to the north in the city of Greyhawk and the likes they have grandiose churches where multiple orders and branches within the same church cooperate or compete within the same municipality, but out here, religious "inbreeding" is far more likely.[/sblock][sblock=Strahd]Jenya's story about the orphanage below is correct. Of course, you know more details. Everyone, including you is in utter shock that the whole event occurred. It happened without warning and without sign. There was no evidence of a burglary or that the children had even been missing from their beds. No sign of a struggle. No forced doors or locks. You feel particularly bad because you were even awake most of the night patrolling the grounds. You neither heard nor saw a single thing. It's almost like the children disappeared into thin air.[/sblock]
(Moving back in time for just a moment...) Ruphus thanks Floch kindly for taking the time to return his prayerbook.

*****​
Jenya moves to sit in a chair with your group. She is apparently quite comfortable sitting among you rather than across from you.

"Goran isn't it?" Jenya asks the dwarf. "Vos ili ransko uhr oris."[sblock=In Dwarven]May your beard be as eternal as the stones.[/sblock]"Ruphus tells me you and your friends were quite brave defending him against the ruffians. Again, let me express my gratitude to you. You are quite noble for stepping in to aid someone you didn't even know. Few others in this city would have done so, especially where these thugs are concerned. Ruphus tells me they wore face paint, which means they probably work for a gang called the Last Laugh. I don't know much about them, but I know they're trouble.

"I don't think the children were kidnapped by Last Laugh though. This is only the latest in a series of bizarre disappearances and robberies. Up until now, the Church has been content to rely on the city's normally stalwart law enforcement to deal with the problem. However, three nights ago, four children, named Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda, and Terrem were kidnapped from the orphanage. In the wake of these recent kidnappings, the Church has publicly vowed to locate the missing children and bring the kidnappers of justice.

"I have so far taken a few steps towards accomplishing this goal. First, I have talked with the city guard to glean what information they were willing to share. Second, I sent Ruphus to console the distraught children and staff at the orphanage, but also gather information. Third, I used an artifact in the Church's possession to divine some information.

"What I have learned is that the orphanage was apparently burglarized with no signs of forced entry. There are two common bedchambers at the orphanage; one for boys, the other for girls. Two children were taken from each room, but none of the staff or other children heard or saw a thing. The orphanage is protected with barred windows and excellent locks on its doors, and the children are locked in their rooms at night as they have a tendency to cause mischief or run away.

"What may be more telling is a riddle I received by utilizing the _Star of Justice_, the artifact of which I just spoke. It is a powerful tool of divination that I borrowed from the Church's vault. It is only to be used in an emergency, but I feel that this situation is justified. I asked of it 'Where are the children who were abducted from the Lantern Street Orphanage?' I received only a cryptic riddle. I wrote it down so I would not forget. Perhaps you can help."

With this, she hands you a piece of parchment (see handout).

"I believe the first line holds an important clue. I'm uncertain what the 'locks' in the riddle refer to, but I suspect it may be referring to those at the Lantern Street Orphanage. Of course, I don't know the first thing about locks anyway, so I couldn't begin to tell you what to look for. I haven't told Ruphus about this as I felt it would complicate his mission. I believe you might be up for the job of helping me to investigate this crime. My question to you is, can you be fairly discreet and promise to keep me informed at least once every three days of your progress?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 12, 2008)

*Floch*

Floch nods to every word Jenya said.
Yeah, and I was there, guarding the yard, halls and corridors of the place.
They just vanished, no scream, no call, not even a weep.
I checked the locks, I searched the yard. Nothing!
By Istus’ fate, it was the fate, a magic, act of the gods. I donno’ know...

I will help my lady. This is my duty to find them. They were my friend, good friends of Floch.
Floch hand grip tightly.
I will punish those who took my friends, bring’em to you my Lady.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“The locks are key to finding them. ... do we know who made them? Maybe there are more keys for the locks? This would not explain, how they managed to do this without waking anyone, however.
Look beyond the curtain, ... no idea ... below the cauldron. ... under the city?
Beware the doors with teeth. ... uhm.
Descend into the malachite 'hold, where precious life is bought with gold. ... a mine? Slavers?
Half a dwarf binds them, but not for long. ... no idea about the dwarf, but apparantly we need to hurry.”_


----------



## Zarust (Oct 13, 2008)

Surprised that the High Priestess would single him out with a greeting when they gathered in one of the temple's smaller audience rooms, Goran's mind raced for a proper response in turn.

_In dwarven:_"Vos uli trani es hur gurak."

[sblock=translation] "May your days be as pleasant as your eyes."[/sblock]

As the words left his mouth, Goran realized how they could be taken and looked down to his boots to examine the spot he was willing to form. As she continued speaking to the group, Goran allowed himself to resume looking about the room and when the slip of paper was passed to him, he read it quickly.

"Floch is there a back entrance to the orphanage? One that maybe only a former resident would know? If so, that might could explain how they got in and got out unseen."

Passing the paper onwards, Goran's mind raced as to what the last line could mean. 

_A half dwarf...one of the souls who has fell to the dark gods? Or perhaps one of the Dark Children, forever damned to suffer the All Father's shame._

"In the eyes of my people, there are many ways to be considered walking dead, but I have never heard of it being used outside of a jest. It does seem though that our time to find them is very limited."


----------



## Oni (Oct 13, 2008)

Keth shifted uncomfortably in his seat, he was beginning to feel out of place amoung all these people.  He reminded himself that he had been sent from the forest for a reason.  It did not seem like mere chance that he should find himself here at this particular moment.  Never having met these children he felt a small kinship with them, being an orphan himself.  There was purpose in this.  

Keth mulled over the riddle, he wasn't fond of riddles.  Locks, keys, and curtains.  What did it all mean? 

Should look at the locks.

He thought for a second.

That, and this curtain bit.  The rest won't mean much if the first two lines aren't solved.

Keth added matter of factly.

I believe the spirits of earth and stone have guided my steps here with purpose.  I will help you.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 13, 2008)

Simon strokes his beard, nodding to himself.  "There are locks and locks," he observes.  "Locks with keys, locks of hair...were any such left behind?  And as to 'below the cauldon', that seems clear enough.  Are there catacombs 'neath the city?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Thanee, are you using italics for some particular reason? Usually I see people use them when they represent a character's thoughts but you seem to be using them to represent speech. I just want to know so I know whether NPCs should react to Alexi or not.[/sblock]
Jenya looks ponderously at Floch, then says, "I've heard of you. You're the night watchman for the orphanage aren't you? Ruphus mentioned you. Said you were a rather..." she trails off as if searching for the right word, then grins, "...polite fellow. You are indeed noble of spirit to help find the children. Thank you."

Turning to Goran as if his remark were not inappropriate at all, she replies before Floch can, "Based on the report I received from Ruphus, there was no sign of the children's disappearance. None at all. And no locks of hair left behind either," she says with a glance to Simon. "There is a back door to the orphanage but it was part of Floch's patrol, and that's irrelevant because there is only one entrance to each of the childrens' bedchambers, which are also part of Floch's patrol. I encourage you to go and have a look at the orphanage if you feel so inclined. I can't guarantee it will tell you anything I haven't already, but it couldn't hurt.

Turning back to Simon, she says, "It's funny you mention catacombs. I'm not a dungeoneer, so I couldn't tell you the specifics, but legends and tales say that beneath Cauldron is an extensive system of lava tubes and underground lakes, many of them inhabited by all manner of creatures. Dwarves, gnomes, goblins, and such all used to live below. Some probably still do."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2008)

*Floch*

Yes, I checked all the locks. Unless someone had a master key.
Floch adds to what Jenya said.
Catacombs ... where do you think such entrance could be found? No entrance in the orphanage, I know the place like the back of my hand!!


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2008)

[SBLOCK=airwalkrr]OOC: Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you. 
I use italics for speech and thoughts (just because I'm used to, pretty much), though speech is colored, so it stands out better.
So, yeah, she said that. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 14, 2008)

"There's certainly no harm in looking the place over," Simon agrees, "Come morning, that is.  Wouldn't want to go crashing about the place at this hour of the night, eh?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2008)

"As I said, I'm not a scholar of the lava tubes beneath the city. But it is entirely possible that there are still entrances to them that are unknown or at least little known. If you suspect that someone took the kidnapped children below the city, remember there has been more to this than just the children; people the city over have been disappearing, so the entrance to such a place could easily be elsewhere."


----------



## Oni (Oct 14, 2008)

That's right, you said something about other disappearances, and robberies too, before.  What do you know about those?  How long's it been going on?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2008)

"Well, there have been dozens of events like this over the past few months. I've got scraps and pieces of information from the town guard on the others. If you'd like, I shall compile a list for you. I can have it ready by morning. 

"Well, it is getting late. I understand a couple of you have had difficulty finding a place to stay. Because of your kindness towards Ruphus, you are welcome to stay at the church dormitories for the evening. Tomorrow, I will provide you with a list of places in the city where you might find boarding. In the meantime, please accept these as a token of goodwill."

Jenya steps over to the fireplace and opens a wooden case within which are several vials. She hands one to each of you. The potion bottles are clearly labeled "cure moderate wounds" and bear the ruby starburst symbol that is common to clerics of this order.

"Before I say goodnight, I would like to let you know that as an additional incentive, the Church is offering a reward of 2,500 gold doubloons* for the recovery of the children and missing townsfolk, as well as punishment of those responsible. Normally, I would allow the guard to handle it, but clearly this is out of their control, and justice must be served one way or the other."

[sblock=*OOC]The common units of currency for Cauldron and surrounding region are the copper common, the silver shekel, the electrum blade, the gold doubloon, and the platinum skull.[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 15, 2008)

Simon bows low.  "An honor to serve, and a pleasure to do so in such a righteous cause.  Anyone...anyTHING...that would take children is not to be borne, and must be dealt with swiftly."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 15, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi isn't quite sure about what to make of it. The potion she just got handed must have cost a small fortune and the sum Jenya is talking about is more gold than she has ever seen on one pile. Nonetheless, she seems honest enough. Maybe the miners had the wrong idea... and there is more gold to be found in the cities.

_“Oh, thank you very much, Jenya. I'll gladly accept the offer and hopefully I can help finding the missing children.”_


----------



## Oni (Oct 16, 2008)

Keth scratched his chin.  It must be something pretty strange going on if this had been going on for months with no clues.  

With the reminder that it was indeed getting late, he suddenly remembered he was tired from long day in a strange new place, and could no longer stifle the large yawn that escaped him now.  

Taking the potion he was offered, he turned the small bottle over in his hands, inspecting it.  After a moments thought. 

Heh, hope I won't be needing this. 

When she mentioned the other reward, it did occur to him somewhere in the back of his mind that that was an awful lot more than he had.  Of course Keth wasn't sure what a man would do with that money, it was only recently he even had a need for coins at all.  Before that it was mostly an abstract notion that Old Karst had insisted he would need to know about someday.  

There was something else the old druid mentioned once, a point of ettiquette "civilized" folk observed.   Keth hopped down from his seat and cleared his throut.  

I almost forgot, ahem.

he stood up ramrod straight and fiercely thumped his small fist on his chest. 

I am Keth Shinsplitter.

Then he held out his hand with a measure of uncertainty.

How do you do...

He glanced around hoping he did it right.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2008)

"Well met, Keth," Jenya says with a wink and a smile. "Now, how about some rest. Keth and Alexi, if you come with me I will show to the dormitories. I will see the rest of you tomorrow."

*Freeday, Coldeven the 21st, CY 593, 8:00 am*

You awake to a dreary overcast morning. The drizzle from the night before has not yet completely petered out. After making your morning preparations, you go to meet with Jenya, who is only too happy to see you. She once again speaks with you in her office.

"It's good to see you this morning. As promised, I've put together a list of all the kidnapping victims. I do not know how helpful it will be, but here it is." She hands Simon a rolled up parchment tied with a string.[sblock=The kidnapping victims]*Tiervan Wispwort (male gnome, age 91):* A local alchemist, Tiervan lived with two cats and ran a marginally successful business. He disappeared on Sunsebb 23rd, CY 592.
*Jorl Seerkin (male gnome, age 72):* A law clerk who worked for a local gnome barrister named Aeryk Gylbar, he disappeared from his home on the 28th of Sunsebb, CY 592.
*Azmi Dresker (female human, age 19):* She worked at a local brothel and disappeared from her residence on the 2nd of Needfest, CY 592. She and a coworker, Shellen Rycah, rented the house from an old woman named Martira Hathaway, who was asleep in the house that night and didn’t hear or see anything.
*Shellen Rycah (female human, age 20):* She worked at a local brothel and shared a house with coworker, Azmi Dresker, and their landlord. Shellen vanished on the 2nd of Needfest*, CY 592.
*Krylscar Endercott (male human, age 24):* Kicked out of the local militia for drunk and disorderly conduct, Krylscar vanished from his parents’ home on Fireseek 2nd, CY 593. Neither parent heard or saw anything suspicious, but they believe Krylscar may have robbed them and fled town in disgrace.
*Callum Sunnyrush (male halfling, age 37):* He groomed horses and ponies for the Thantari noble family. He vanished from his room at a cozy local inn on the 7th of Fireseek, CY 593.
*Gryffon Malek (male human, age 33):* He worked as a barkeep at The Tipped Tankard tavern. He disappeared on Fireseek 10th, CY 593, three days before his planned wedding to a tavern barmaid.
*Szordra Callagher (female human, age 35):* A self-proclaimed sage, she ran her own small bookstore. She was last seen on Fireseek 16th, CY 593 by her 18-year-old son Leagan, a mason’s apprentice.
*Tembor Kalavan (male human, age 25):* A local minstrel of some repute, he vanished on the 24th of Fireseek, CY 593 from his room in The Laughing Horse Inn.
*Irruth Mercadi (female human, age 36):* A local chandler who disappeared from the apartment above her shop Readying 1st, CY 593.
*Deven Myrzal (male human, age 18):* A lamplighter who vanished on Readying 3rd, CY 593. Guards found the pole Deven used to unhook hanging lanterns in the street a few blocks from his home (which was not robbed).
*Jeneer Everdawn (female halfling, age 42):* A jeweler’s apprentice who did volunteer work at local schools, she disappeared Readying 8th, CY 593.
*Lorthan Ironfold (male dwarf, age 125):* A skilled cartwright. He and his wife, Sondor, vanished from their home Readying 13th, CY 593.
*Sondor Ironfold (female dwarf, age 127):* Wife of Lorthan Ironfold, she and her husband disappeared Readying 13th, CY 593.
*Rikaldo Veskar (male human, age 34):* His ransacked home contained blood droplets and blood-encrusted knives—not surprising, since Rikaldo worked as askinner. He disappeared Readying 17th, CY 593.
*Lestor Coldwater (male human, age 22):* A trained scribe and struggling poet. He and his girlfriend, Jelluth, vanished from her home on the 22nd of Readying, CY 593.
*Jelluth Sirlana (female half-elf, age 33):* A struggling shoemaker who inherited her father’s failing business, she vanished (along with her boyfriend, Lestor) Readying 22nd, CY 593.
*Elethor Ashstaff (male half-elf, age 58):* A wizard and trickster who occasionally performed minor feats of prestidigitation at birthday parties for upper-class children. A dead rat—possibly Elethor’s familiar—was found in his home. He vanished Readying 26th, CY 593.
*Maple (female halfling, age 32):* Last name unknown, Maple was rumored to be associated with one or more of the local thieves’ guilds. She disappeared on Coldeven 2nd, CY 593.
*Corystan Pike (female human, age 35):* A retired adventurer who was living on stolen loot, she walked with a cane. She disappeared from her modest abode Coldeven 4th, CY 593.
*Jasper Drundlesput (male gnome, age 74):* A reclusive and eccentric mathematician, he is believed to have vanished on the 11th of Coldeven, CY 593. Pieces of parchment covered with numbers and symbols littered the floor of his ransacked house.
*Deakon Stormshield (male dwarf, age 12):* A bright dwarf, Deakon was taken from the Lantern Street Orphanage on the 17th of Coldeven, CY 593. The orphanage took him in when he was six years old, after his parents failed to return from an adventure.
*Evelyn Radavec (female human, age 9):* A quiet, sullen girl, she was taken from the Lantern Street Orphanage Coldeven 17th, CY 593. Her father and mother succumbed to filth fever, which spread through Cauldron seven years ago.
*Lucinda Aldreen (female human, age 8):* A gregarious but superstitious child given to the Lantern Street Orphanage at age four by her poverty-stricken mother, Lucinda was abducted from the orphanage Coldeven 17th, CY 593.
*Terrem Kharatys (male human, age 9):* This orphan, taken from the Lantern Street Orphanage Coldeven 17th, CY 593, is a dour and temperamental lad. His parents died shortly after his birth (circumstances unknown).

*Needfest is one of four festivals held every four months in the Greyhawk calendar. Unlike a typical month, which lasts 28 days, Needfest only lasts 7 days, so this is not indicative of a huge gap in the kidnappings.[/sblock]"After you are through looking at that, if you don't have any other ideas, I suggest you begin your investigation at the orphanage. I'm sure Floch can show you the way. Oh, and I almost forgot. I did promise to give you the names of some local places you can stay. The Drunken Morkoth Inn is on the northwest side of town on Obsidian Avenue. They have several private rooms available, and despite the name, it is actually a fairly decent place to stay, so I've been told. Your other option is not as enticing, but it's there if you are strapped for cash. It's called Minuta's Board, and it is on Ash Avenue on the southwest part of town. I hear prices are pretty cheap, but then, you get what you pay for."[sblock=OOC]Those of you who choosing standard living conditions will stay at the Drunken Morkoth Inn while those who choose poor living conditions will stay at Minuta's Board.[/sblock][sblock=XP]180 XP apiece for defeating the thugs and rescuing Ruphus[/sblock]


----------



## Zarust (Oct 16, 2008)

Listening intently as the High Priestess finished telling all she knew of the orphanage and of the tunnels beneath the city, Goran wondered if his brothers would know anything of them that would assist their efforts. While he would be the first to admit that his faith was not known for being proactive in the search of those who broke the law, he knew that they would not deny him the chance to bring Kord's wrath on those who did prey upon the weak.

Taking the potion and nodding his head in thanks, Goran was impressed that the Cudgels would give these out based on good faith alone. Although, given their doctrine, Goran did not doubt that the High Priestess would have been able to dectect if any of them sought to mislead her.

"I will take my leave of you now and go back to my Temple, but I'll meet you here in the morning."

Covering the distance quickly, Goran entered the comfortable confines of the Temple of Lordly Might and immediately sought out his senior brothers and told them of the events of the evening and asked if they knew anything of the kidnapping and the tunnels beneath the city.

[sblock=ooc]Any info from the Kordites?[/sblock]

*Freeday, Coldeven the 21st, CY 593, 8:05 am*

Nodding in greetings to the others, Goran waited until Simon lowered the list and quickly scanned the list himself.

_Three of the kin...and one of the children is a dwarf...by Kord's calloused knuckles we will get these bastards. _

"Thank you again for your assistance Priestess Urikas, we will not stop until the children, all of them, are returned safely."


----------



## Oni (Oct 17, 2008)

Keth looks at the list when he is given the opportunity.  He scans over it with a low whistle. 

Whew, sure is a lot of people.

So, when we goin' to see this orphanage?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2008)

[sblock=Zarust/Goran]High Priest Asfelkir greets you warmly when you come to visit him, although he has that persistent sneer-like grin on his face. His brow is beaded in sweat, and he smells as if he has just been exercising, a common evening practice in devotion to The Brawler. "Goran my brother, tell me to what do I owe the visit tonight?" he asks.

He invites you to accompany him to the bathhouse as you tell him your story. "Don't worry, it's on me," he tells you with another toothy sneer-like grin.

As he leads you down to Lava Avenue on the southside, you begin to tell him of coming across the priest of St. Cuthbert in the alley and his assailants. You then tell him of how he was being accosted by the Last Laugh thugs because they wanted him away from the orphanage. Around this time, you arrive at Orak's Bathhouse, a steamy place run a dwarf with one eye. Despite the late hour, it is still open and there are several other patrons. The dwarf merely grunts as he hands you each a towel and some soap, taking a few shekels from Asfelkir in return.

As you begin to warm yourselves in the refreshing steam of the hot bath, you tell your patron the rest of the story, how you met with Jenya, the missing children, and your desire to help them. "Hmm," the enormous, sweaty half-orc says, stroking his tusks, "that is quite a mission for one such as you, and rewarding as well. You accepted of course! The Brawler seeks challenge and competition always, especially when championing the causes of the weak."

After this you are both quiet a while, the half-orc's deep breath the only sound echoing throughout the bathhouse. Finally, Asfelkir speaks again, "You have my support, and the support of our brothers and sisters at the Temple of Lordly Might obviously. However, I regret I cannot provide you any specific guidance. I know nothing of these tunnels you speak of other than rumor and hearsay, things that the old bards and legends speak of. As for the kidnappings, though I empathize with the plight of the weak, the temple has not looked into it. Clearly, this is a battle The Brawler has chosen for you!"[sblock=OOC]You may add Orak's Bathhouse to the list of places you may visit. Your character may also receive healing and spells at cost, meaning they are essentially free unless there is an expensive material component. The highest level caster at the Temple of Lordly Might is 6th-level.[/sblock][/sblock]"I should think you are free to go visit whenever you like. Ask for the headmistress when you get there. Floch should be able to help you find your way there."


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 17, 2008)

"No rhyme, no reason," Simon says as he reads through the list of the missing.  "Nothing to tie them all together, at least not that I can see.  Were they victims of opportunity, I wonder?

"We'll discover the truth soon enough," he decides, rolling the scroll back up.  "And bring them all back, gods willing.  Shall we set off, gentlemen and lady?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 17, 2008)

*Floch*

Wow didn’t know there are so many kidnapping.
Floch sighed as he goes over the list. then he say
I will show you the orphanage but I tell you again. I searched and searched and nothing was found, if you will find something, by Istus's name, I'll buy you a drink and bang the empty bottle on my head.

[sblock=ooc]
Floch will ask for permission from Gretchyn, the headmistress of the Lantern Street Orphanage before letting the group into the orphanage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Indeed, it seems like something big is going on with all those kidnappings. As for the orphanage... sometimes another pair of eyes can see things you would never have noticed, even if they are in plain view. It's just like it is, besides it won't hurt to take a look. We don't have a better place to start, as it stands.”_


----------



## Oni (Oct 18, 2008)

Keth nods in agreement with Alexi.  

Trail's only getting colder.  Don't want to waste any more time.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2008)

[sblock=Knowledge (religion) DC 10; this is untrained so anyone can make this check]It is generally considered improper or rude to utter the name or title of another god while under the roof of another god's place of worship or holy ground. In some cases it is acceptable, such as when churches ally with each other. However, in the worst cases, it is considered obscene blasphemy and grounds for expulsion from the church or worse.

In addition, many people, even priests and priestesses, on Oerth refer to the gods by their title, such as The Archpaladin instead of Heironeous or Lady of Fate instead of Istus. Part of this is superstition, as it is widely rumored that uttering a deity's name invokes that deity's presence and many people do not wish the gods to be poking around in their business all the time. The other reason is that tradition simply dictates it to be a vulgar and a means of taking the deity's name in vain. So unless one is seriously intending to attract the attention of the deity or swear an oath, the title is usually used.[/sblock]Jenya glares at Floch disapprovingly but regains her composure before seeing you out. "Good luck with your quest. May the Cudgel guide you!"

*****​
*Freeday, Coldeven the 21st, CY 593, 9:00 am*
You arrive at the Lantern Street Orphanage just as the bells are about to toll nine. Floch knocks on the door and a stout old halfling woman answers. "Oh, Floch, my dear, come in. These must be the people you told me about last night. Come in, all of you. So kind of you to take time out of your busy lives to help a poor children's home like this. Can I get you anything? Tea perhaps?"

The portly little halfling leads you inside to a small sitting room that is cramped even by short person standards. After making mugs of tea for everyone, she sits down and explains, "It all happened four nights ago you see. I was sound asleep and don't remember a thing. Neither do any of my staff. Of course you've already met Floch. There's also Jaromir, the gardener, Neva, our nurse, Temar, the cook, Willow, the schoolteacher, and Patch, the janitor. None of them seem to recall so much as a hiccup. A little boy named Andro claims he had a nightmare the night of the kidnapping, but that's not so strange. Of course you aren't the only ones investigating this. The town guard came by the day after to take statements from my staff. They also questioned several of the children. The day after that, a pair of half-elves working for the Lord Mayor came and questioned me again, but they didn't care to talk to anyone else in the facility. I tell you, it has me worried sick. Evelyn, Luci, Terrem, and Deaky have got to be so frightened, wherever they are. I promise I'll do whatever I can to help you find whoever is responsible."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 18, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Well met, I'm called Alexi. Do you remember what Andro said about the nightmare? What did he dream about? And what kind of questions were asked by the guard and these two half-elves you mentioned?”_


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 18, 2008)

Simon, as is his wont, bows to the woman, smiling a broad and genuine smile that still manages to be a little...disturbing for some elusive reason.

"Indeed," he says, echoing Alexi's words, "Dreams often convey greater truths than the waking mind can know.  We...."  He pauses uncomfortably for a moment, and then continues in a faintly melancholy tone, "...rather, one of you should certainly speak to the boy.  And we should interview the rest of the staff as well; no telling what clues their memories might hold, all unknowing."

[Sblock=OOC]
Can everyone read that color against the dark background?  I'm a little colorblind, so it's harder than it should be for me, but if it's no trouble for anyone else I shall keep it.  I like reds.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 18, 2008)

These people sure did a lot of sitting around and sipping tea.  Keth looked around the room ackwardly, he felt out of place here and the old halfling woman only made that feeling worse.  Even though they were the same race she was as foreign to him as the rest of it.  He could only hope they would get on with the searching before too long.  


Keth spoke, perhaps more gruffly than he meant to,Can we see the rooms they were taken from?

[sblock=Bohemian Ear-Spork]I can read it just fine.   [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2008)

"Oh yes, Alexi, my dear," the old halfling says, blushing, "I did forget to introduce myself as well. Call me Gretchyn. As for Andro, it's not so unusual for children to have nightmares. Hardly a night goes by when one of them doesn't complain of it, but you are welcome to ask him about it if you wish. Something about a little man with crooked teeth I think, but I hardly pay much attention to such things.

"The town guards' questions were pretty straightforward. Asked if we saw anything or heard anything. Of course none of us had. They looked around for signs of forced entry or anything the kidnappers might have left behind and came up empty. They did a pretty good look-see. Then they shrugged and told me they'd be in touch if they heard anything. I don't want to give you the impression that they were lax in their duties because they weren't, but at least one or two of them seemed to be of the mind that the children simply ran away and would turn up again as soon as they got hungry. The half-elves were a simpler affair. They asked some of the same questions as the guards but didn't do any looking around, nor did they ask to speak with anyone 'sides meself.

I'll be happy to let you see their rooms, and you can talk to Andro as well. Come with me."

Gretchyn leads you upstairs to two dormitories opposite each other. Each bedchamber is about thirty feet by twenty feet and is packed with bunks. The doors to each room have a lock built into the door with a keyhole that is accessible from either side of the door. There are open-air windows built into the walls with shutters, but they are much too small for even a halfling to fit through anyway. Most of the beds have already been neatly made--Gretchyn explains the children don't get breakfast until they do so--but there is little else of interest in the rooms.

After looking over the rooms, Gretchyn leads you downstairs again and down a long hall to the classroom where a female half-elf with brown hair and green eyes is teaching letters to about forty young children. Gretchyn asks Andro to be excused for a moment and a tawdry little blond boy gets up from his chair and comes to meet you. As the half-elf woman attempts to get the children to pay attention to their studies and ignore the obvious excitement of visitors to the orphanage, Gretchyn takes Andro into the hallway and explains that your group wishes to speak with him. He is bashful and takes some coaxing, but eventually he tells you about his dream. "There was an evil gnome chasin' me. He had crooked teeth and a tattered cloak. He kept tryin' to catch me so he could steal my breath. He was scary," the little boy says while looking fixedly at the floor and swiveling his foot.

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to give me Search checks, or ask about details of the room or further questions for the boy or Gretchyn or what have you. I'm just trying to give enough information to move things along at a brisk pace.[/sblock]


----------



## Zarust (Oct 19, 2008)

As they were led around the orphanage, Goran could not believe that anyone was so cowardly as to come into this place and take innocent children from the only home they knew. The fact that one of the orphans had been a dwarven child did not help his temper either. While Redgorge would not exactly welcome him with open arms at the moment, the dwarven priest had every intention of taking him there once he was rescued and demand that a proper life be given to him.

While the others spoke to the child, Goran approached Gretchyn and spoke simply to her.

"Does anyone outside of the staff have access to the home Mother? Or is there any way, no matter how slim, that the children might have managed to leave? Any travelling bards or other visitors that might have struck a cord with them?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2008)

"Well, I'm the only one with keys to the place, but I _always_ lock the doors before I retire for the night. And I don't care what the guard thinks; there is absolutely no way the children could have escaped. Nor do I think they would have asked anyone outside the orphanage to help them. We don't often take field trips, so they rarely interact with anyone other than the staff and each other. Besides, I would hardly let them associate with bards," she recoils somewhat at the suggestion. "Sometimes prospective parents come by to adopt, but we haven't had any such visitors in a while."


----------



## Zarust (Oct 19, 2008)

Nodding his head, Goran did not want to press her further and leave her agitated after their departure. Looking over to see if Simon was finished speaking with the child, he waited until the man was done before speaking to him.

"So if she is the only one with keys to all the rooms, either someone gained access to her keys, or someone has gained access to a key that works on the doors here."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 19, 2008)

*Floch*

Floch takes a look at his new investigator friends and throws a question to the air for everyone to hear.
Well, any of you ever seen a evil gnome with crooked teeth and a tattered cloak that might have keys to the orphanage?
If so, tell me, and I'll smack him to pieces.


----------



## Oni (Oct 19, 2008)

Keth looked over the dormitory rooms with a critical eye.  Where to start?  It seemed that suddenly he had many questions.  The locks!  Turning his attention to the locks on the doors he looked them over very carefully.  

This might seem odd, but can you tell us anything about the locks here.  How old, where they're from, anything like that.

Keth thought for a moment, there were some other things he'd like to know as well.  

Also, how many way in and out of this building.  Oh, and do you have any kind of cellars?

Glancing around the room again.  

By the way, which beds were theirs?

[sblock=ooc]I'd like to take 20 on the search check if I can, especially in regards to the beds, locks, and at the risk of being overly literal curtains. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Thank you, Andro.”_

Alexi then turns her attention to the locks as well. Maybe there was something about them, that the guards had missed, considering they had not been told about them specifically, as they had been... if it's _the_ locks, the strange text was refering to, that is.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2008)

[sblock=Appraise DC 12 (orphanage locks)]All of the locks in the orphanage are Good quality and worth 80 gp each. They would be fairly difficult to open, even for a skilled burglar.[/sblock]"Keygan Ghelve, a local locksmith, fashioned those locks for me many years ago," Gretchyn says matter-of-factly, "and he charged a pretty coin, let me tell you," she adds.

"There's only the back door and the front door; and no cellars."

Examining the locks, you find nothing unusual. They have the typical scratches indicating the wear and tear of years of use but are otherwise in perfect working condition.

A careful search of the childrens' beds reveals nothing amiss. The beds are all neatly made. "It was like they were never even in the beds," Gretchyn explains.

A studied look at the shutters on the windows (there are no curtains) reveals nothing odd either. They are weather worn on the outside and some children have carved things such as "AN+KD" into the inside part, but they are otherwise in good repair.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2008)

*Floch*



airwalkrr said:


> "Keygan Ghelve, a local locksmith, fashioned those locks for me many years ago," Gretchyn says matter-of-factly, "and he charged a pretty coin, let me tell you," she adds.




Is he an evil Gnome?
Floch asks
could he have a master key?


----------



## Oni (Oct 20, 2008)

Keth scratched his chin in puzzlement.  There wasn't much to go on here, if all the disappearances had been like this, no wonder they hadn't found anything.  

This Keygan Ghelve, where's he located?

He thought for a moment whether he should bring it up or not.  

By the way, have you all had any problems with a bunch of thugs, call themselves Last Laugh?


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 20, 2008)

"I've an even stranger question," Simon announces, his head snapping up at the mention of locks.  "Have the children had their hair cut recently, Miss Gretchyn?  And if so, when?  And by whom?  It's probably a pointless line of inquiry, but one never knows."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 20, 2008)

Gretchyn looks horrified at Floch's insinuation, "You're suggestin' I'd buy my locks from someone if I knew he was evil?! Floch, I should think you'd know me better than that. As for a master key, I haven't the foggiest. You could always ask him yourself; here is his address," she says, writing something down on a piece of parchment and handing it to Floch. "But why would a locksmith be kidnapping people, children no less?"

When Keth asks about the Last Laugh, Gretchyn scratches her chin as if thinking hard, then replies, "No dear, I can't say I've ever even heard of them."

To Simon, she responds, "Willow, the schoolteacher cuts the children's hair once a month. But I haven't any idea why that would have anything to do with it. My but you all ask some strange questions."

[sblock=OOC]You may now visit Ghelve's Locks on Lava Avenue in the south part of town.[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 20, 2008)

"Oracles like ambiguity," Simon mutters, a little petulantly.  "Or so I've always heard.  But I suppose this locksmith seems our best line of inquiry.  I reserve the right to speak to this 'Willow', at a later time, however."

He lowers his voice, speaking to his companions rather than to Gretchyn.  "The hair, the 'locks' as it were, could be used as components in a spell, used to lure the victims.  Not likely, I suppose, but we should leave no stone unturned."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 21, 2008)

*Freeday, Coldeven the 21st, CY 593, 10:30 am*
The trip down to South Lava Avenue is rather uneventful. The day has cleared up considerably from the drizzling rain and overcast morning of before. On the south side of town, you stroll down Lava Avenue until you arrive at your destination. A small turret dominates the facade of this two-story black stone building. Iron bars are embedded in the thick window frames. Beyond the turret's ground-floor window sits a lovely display of locks, from large to small, simple to complex. To the left of the turret, above a heavy oak door, swings a simple sign that reads "GHELVE'S LOCKS."[sblock=Bohemian/Simon and Zarust/Goran]As you make your way to Ghelve's you are struck with the feeling that you are being watched. A half-elf with a tanned complexion, bright green eyes, short brown hair, and a small scar across his right eyebrow is tailing you. At one point he notices you glancing in his direction and attempts to feint by getting lost amidst some banana carts, however his diversion fails. Still, he continues to follow you all the way to the locksmith.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2008)

*Floch*

Floch feels embarrassed, why he always aggressive with his saying, well people can forgive him, everyone one knows where he grew up, so politeness and tact are not one of his best qualities but people know that inside he is kind and with good intentions.

This time, Floch decides to wear his armor, he places his sword in the sheath, ties his axe to his belt and wraps his shield to his back. Who knows who might surprise them, the thugs were very clear, they will avenge.
On the way to the locksmith Floch tells whoever wants to hear about the orphanage and his early life as a teenager over there. He does not mention anything except that he was a prisoner by Orcish tribe back when he was a child.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 21, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“This is all very weird... but I still think the locksmith is our best bet, since the locks weren't touched. They must have gotten inside somehow. Sure, there is always magic, I guess, but we should focus on the more likely options first.”_


----------



## Oni (Oct 22, 2008)

Keth listened to Floch's tale as they traveled toward the locksmith's.  He liked the half-orc's straight foward nature.  It was strange to think how different the lives of two orphans could be.  

When they finally stood before the locksmith's Keth began to wonder what sort of person this fellow would be.  If he was in on all of this it's not like he would be cheerfully helpful.  

I wish we could find out if he made the locks at the other places people disappeared from.

He scratched in chin in consideration for a moment.  

How do you think we should approach this guy?


----------



## Zarust (Oct 22, 2008)

Although Goran had heard bits and pieces of Floch's tale before, the nagging voice, well sometimes voices, in his head kept telling him that even on this busy street, they were not unobserved in their walk to the locksmith's shop.

When his eyes finally caught the half-elf following them, Goran's first instinct was to charge the man and demand to know why he was following them, but he managed to reign the impulse in before it settled too firmly in his brain. As the others began to discuss how to enter the shop, Goran tuned them out and then nodded slowly and spoke to the air around him.

"I know I can't be starting trouble, but there is nothing wrong with asking questions. Besides, it isn't like he is trying to mask his movements at the moment..."

A decision reached, Goran glanced back to the others and spoke quickly to them.

"You lads go on in and say hello, I will be there in a moment..."

Turning back to face the stranger, Goran began walking towards him.

[sblock=ooc]I will wait to see what Bohemian does before I press further with Goran's actions, but I know I want him to introduce himself, if he is given the chance.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I think it would be best to wait for Bohemian to give his input on this, so I will give him at least a day before I make my next post.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2008)

Floch will stand in the door way. He is not the person that needs to speak and excavate information. His presence can just intimidate the locksmith and get the opposite results. But he will remain wary to what is happening inside while grinning to the passers by.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 22, 2008)

"Very true," Simon replies to Goran. "It's certainly not as though _we're_ doing anything we shouldn't, either. You approach the fellow, I'll stand ready should he prove hostile...and if he does, well! He'll soon regret it."

He turns as Goran walks towards the man, raising an eyebrow in the fellow's direction and smiling in a vaguely menacing way.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Fellow? Uhm... that fellow?”_

Alexi stops when the dwarf suddenly turns around to head back and looks after him to see what's going on.


----------



## Zarust (Oct 23, 2008)

Nodding his head and relieved that his friend also detected the presence of their uninvited tag-along, Goran walked towards the stranger. Keeping his face neutral, he spoke when he reached him.

"Is there something you lost that perhaps one of us found?"


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2008)

What in the world were they talking about.  Keth looked up at the others questioningly only to see their attention was fixed up the street behind them.  Following their gaze he saw the strange dwarf walking back the way that had come.  In a low voice he asked the others, What's goin' on?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]As luck would have it, you find yourself talking to Keygan in Ghelve's Locks during this next scene. Your story is that you were good friends with Lorthan and Sondor Ironfold before they were kidnapped a little over a month ago. After looking into many angles personally, you learned that the locks on their houses were made by Keygan Ghelve. You've brought the locks in to see if he can determine whether they were picked or defective.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Floch is going to have to pick inside or outside, unless he wants to cause trouble, as the owner of the lock shop doesn't want the door hanging wide open. So choose one or the other before proceeding. If you don't choose, I'll assume you are staying inside.[/sblock][sblock=Outside: Zarust/Goran and Bohemian/Simon]As Goran approaches, the half-elf surveys him carefully. When he draws closer, Goran notes that not one half-elf, but two half-elves are tailing them. He was too far away initially to notice the second, who had hidden himself better. The second is a bit older, but not much, with a pale complexion, crisp blue eyes, silky blonde hair cut short and left wild, and a pinky finger missing from his left hand. They have their hands ready on their sword-hilts but seeing that the dwarf brings no trouble they relax a bit.

"Lost?" asks the first, the brown-haired one, "Nothing you've found I'm sure."

"Not unless you've found our friend...Elethor," says the blonde one with a measured look. "He was abducted from his home about three weeks ago. And you seem to be investigating disappearing children."

"It would appear that our fates are somehow intertwined," continues the other, "and if we have not misjudged you, then I believe..." he takes a long look at his comrade before they nod to each other, "we would be inclined to offer our assistance on your mission as long as it coincides with ours."[/sblock][sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks: Thanee/Alexi, Oni/Keth, Rhun/Baelor, and Strahd/Floch]This storefront smells of wood and pipe smoke. Two padded chairs flank a hearth containing a small yet lively fire. The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a finely wrought collection of pipes. A burgundy strip of carpet leads from the entrance to the wall across from it, where dozens--perhaps hundreds--of keys hang from tiny hooks. The keys come in all shapes and sizes. A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall. Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.

"Don't leave the bloody door open! It's drafty!" cries an exceptionally tall gnome out to Floch from behind the counter. Aside from the fact that he is practically six-feet tall, the gnome is rather plain-looking. He has salt-and-pepper hair and a neatly trimmed mustache and goatee. His bushy eyebrows, creased face, and graven frown make him look frumpy and dour. He is currently in dealings with a dwarf who has presented him with several locks, apparently questioning their workmanship. "I promise you, sir," the gnome continues cordially with his dwarf customer after Floch has closed the door, "I've looked these locks over twice now and there is nothing wrong with them. They've had a few years use, but they certainly haven't been tampered with. If they were, I'd repair them free of charge. I stand by my work."[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Keth stopped to see what was going on when the topic of conversation suddenly shifted and Goran walked off.  I didn't intend for him to enter until he had a better idea of what was going on.  I think the case might be the same for Alexi.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]That's fine. Everyone can pick either inside or outside, but you can't be two places at once, so you can't see both things happening at the same time. I indicated where it seemed like everyone was at the moment and Floch had most certainly already opened the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=outside]Keth saw now the persons behind Goran's about face.  Armed and seemingly ready for action too.  Beside him, Keth heard a low guttural sound rumbling in the shaggy frame of his wolf-friend Fang.  He placed a reassuring hand on the beast's shoulder, Easy boy.  The half-elves, wary though they were, didn't seem to mean any harm to Goran.  Keth stood there waiting to see what this was all about.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry.
Floch slips into the stores, close the door behind him and examine the locks as the others speak to the gnome.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]
The powerfully built dwarf at the counter growls low in his throat, and takes a deep pull off of his elaborately crafted meerschaum pipe. He blows the fragrant smoke out into the air, and glares up at the tall gnome locksmith with a single, icy-blue eye. His voice is coarse, and his tone abrupt as he continues to question the shopkeeper. "What about somethin' else then, Keygan? Do you keep some sort of master key for your locks? Two of my friends are missing, and I am..." The dwarf takes his time to enunciate his next words very slowly for the locksmith "extremely determined to find them."

The dwarf looks dour and grim, dressed in travel-stained leathers over a chainmail shirt. Even from a distance of a few feet, the scent of rich earth and cheap beer can be smelled over the tobacco he smokes. His pack and shield rest against the counter, and a dwarven waraxe is slung across his back...


*Baelor:


*
[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 23, 2008)

[Sblock=Outside]Seeing that there's now two people speaking to Goran, Simon swings his axe over his shoulder and strolls causally towards them while still smiling.  "No problems, I hope?  I do dislike problems, friends.  They're no good to anyone, and can simply ruin a man's day."   He ostentatiously shifts his grip upon the greataxe, while silently planning to drop the heavy damned thing and make use of his natural talents should matters grow difficult.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]Lorthan and Sondor Ironfold were a married couple so their home had the same set of locks, all opened by the same key. Sorry if I wasn't more explicit. Perhaps you'd like to amend your text. Still, I'll have Ghelve respond to your question along similar lines.[/sblock][sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]"I have no need for a skeleton key. With a proper toolkit I can fashion a key for any of my locks in an hour or less. However, if you are implying I had anything to do with your friends' disappearances, that is preposterous. I have been making locks for this city for decades and have a sterling reputation, I'll have you know."[/sblock][sblock=Outside the shop]"No problems," the blonde half-elf says with a guarded tone, "I was merely commenting to your friend here how it appears we are at coinciding purposes. You are looking for vanished children; we seek our vanished friend. The two incidences may be related, and we'd be willing to help for as long as that remains so...unless of course, we are unwelcome."[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2008)

airwalkrr said:


> [sblock=Rhun]Lorthan and Sondor Ironfold were a married couple so their home had the same set of locks, all opened by the same key. Sorry if I wasn't more explicit. Perhaps you'd like to amend your text. Still, I'll have Ghelve respond to your question along similar lines.[/sblock]





[sblock=Oops!]
I'll get my post fixed up...definitely had the wrong impression. It was the line "their houses" that confused me.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]
"A bit defensive, are we?" asks the dwarf sarcastically, raising his eyebrow, a hint of red coloring his face as if he is getting angry. The dwarf takes another deep pull off of his pipe, and it seems to calm him...a bit. "I merely inquire because I thought it might be possible that a skeleton key might have fallen into the wrong hands. You are the 'expert' here, 'Master' Ghelve."[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]"If I _did_ have a master key and if it _had_ gone missing, I would have reported it to the authorities. But since I have no such key, the point is moot, isn't it? I do apologize for the state of your friends, but that is the law's duty not mine. Now, if there is nothing else, sir, I believe I will say good day. As you can see I have other customers waiting," he says, gesturing to Floch (and anyone else who entered).[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=outside]Keth approaches the half-elves with Simon.  The big man's bluster made him uncomfortable, something about that fellow was off, maybe more so than the dwarf.  Keth pushed the thoughts to the back of his mind, no matter and there were more pressing issues at hand anyway.  

Well what do you know about all of this then? [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Outside]The half-elves glance at each other momentarily before looking back. Then the brown-haired one says, "Only that there have been a lot of kidnappings over the last few months. But your group seems to be on to something, what with us standing in front of the locksmith's shop. You think Ghelve had something to do with this?"[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=outside]The look that passed between the half-elves made the hair on the back of Keth's neck stand on end.  It occured to him that he and the others hadn't been at this long enough for there to be much chance that someone had caught wind of their activities already.  This was a little worrisome.

To their question Keth simply shrugged.  

How'd you hear of us then? [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Outside]Once again the half-elves glance at each other. It is odd, almost as if they have some unspoken means of communication. The blonde one shrugs and they turn back to you. The brown-haired half-elf replies, "To be honest, we've been watching both the temple you came from and the orphanage for the last couple of days. We figured if anyone happened to come across something useful, they would have to visit one of those places. The Church of the Cudgel came out publicly against the kidnappings, and the orphanage was the site of the most recent offense."[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2008)

*Floch*

[sblock=Inside the shop]
Hearing the dwarf tells about missing people the Half-Orc decides to interfere. Well, manners are not his good ability.
Hey ... Excuse me ... what do you have with missing people? 
Floch say to the Dwarf
I'm looking for the children that vanished in the orphanage and the locks over there were made by him. 
He turns to the gnome and frowns while jumping to conclusions
Maybe you lost your toolkit fellow or maybe someone took your master key, you are irresponsible.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2008)

*Alexi*

[SBLOCK=Outside]Not having entered the store yet, Alexi moves closer to where the others are talking with the two half-elves. Something seems weird with them, but she cannot put her finger on it. Since the conversation seems to go well, she just stands nearby and listens to what is being said, wondering whether they can trust these two or not.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]
The dwarf turns to eye the massive slab of muscle that is Floch. At the half-orc's words, Baelor turns his gaze back to Ghelve. "Well, now...this does seem to be quite a coincidence. My friends were kidnapped from a house using your locks, and now a bunch of orphans too? I'm afraid this casts you in a poor light, Master Ghelve. But still, I'd love to hear an explanation." The dwarf takes another long pull from his pipe, exhaling the smoke with a smirk on his craggy face. "Perhaps you have some enemy that seeks to defame your character, and is targeting those buildings protected by your locks?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 24, 2008)

[SBLOCK=Outside]
"Well, then!  We have common cause," Simon proclaims cheerfully, letting his hand fall from the haft of his axe.  He takes another step forward, extanding that same hand for the nearest of the two men to shake.  "Simon Sinople," he says with a grin, "You?  And no," he quickly adds, before the man can speak, "Certainly we don't suspect master Ghelve.  Why should we?  He is simply an expert on locks, with whom we wish to consult."


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2008)

[sblock=Inside]Ghelve's brow furls at the implications being made. "You want an explanation? How's this for an explanation? Two fellows obviously blinded by their own ignorance are jumping to conclusions. I'm the finest locksmith in this city. I'm practically the ONLY locksmith in the city. Odds are anyone who's had a lock made in last thirty years in this town got it from me, and for thirty years, no one has had a problem with my locks. I am a respectable businessman, not some two-bit thief."[/sblock][sblock=Outside]"Well met, Simon," says the blonde half-elf.

"Yes, well met," says the brown-haired one. "I am Fellian and my associate here is Fario. It is a pleasure to join your group. For now we will hang back and allow you to continue your investigation. Should you require our aid with anything in particular, do not hesitate to ask for our assistance. I have a bit of divine magic I can lend if the occasion warrants and we are both handy in a fight."[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Oct 25, 2008)

[sblock=outside]Keth wasn't quite sure what to make of the pair, but their offer of help did seem genuine as far as he could tell.  He supposed it would be foolish to look a gift horse in the mouth.  However they weren't learning anything new standing around here, the half-elves had less information than they did.  Nothing farther to add he just nodded, Alright, and turned to head into the locksmith's.  

[sblock=ooc]Is the brown haired one wearing any kind of obvious holy symbol that might give anymore information about their affiliations? [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2008)

[sblock=Outside][sblock=OOC]There is nothing particularly striking about Fellian's appearance to indicate he is a member of any specific faith. He does not outwardly wear a holy symbol, nor is he garbed in clerical vestments. He and Fario are both dressed in traveler's outfits.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2008)

*Alexi*

[SBLOCK=Outside]_“Well then, any help for figuring out what's going on here is welcome. Speaking of which, we might want to check with the others who are already inside,”_ Alexi says and then heads into the shop.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2008)

*Floch*

[sblock=inside]
Someone is picking your locks little one. Maybe your locks are not that good!
The Half Orc frowns
Maybe we should get someone from Redgorge ...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 25, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]
Baelor shakes his head at Floch's words. "I'm afraid not, half-breed." It is unclear from the dwarf's tone if he means the word 'half-breed' as an insult, or if it is merely his brusk manner. "My own inspection of these locks have shown that they have not been tampered with, and Ghelve has confirmed my findings." The dwarf shrugs as he stares up at the large half-orc. "Unfortunately, that leaves us both at square one. If they have not been picked, and there is no master key, then we have nothing to aid us in our investigation of our missing friends."

The dwarf turns away to gather up his pack, sling it over his shoulder, and reclaim his finely crafted bronzewood shield. Then, he turns back to Floch, as if struck by a sudden thought. "I'm not accustomed to working with others...but it dawns on me that if these disappearances are related, we might be well served in joining together to try to find out what happened. What do you think, half-breed?"[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2008)

[sblock=Inside Ghelve's Locks]


Rhun said:


> Baelor shakes his head at Floch's words. "I'm afraid not, half-breed." It is unclear from the dwarf's tone if he means the word 'half-breed' as an insult, or if it is merely his brusk manner. "My own inspection of these locks have shown that they have not been tampered with, and Ghelve has confirmed my findings." The dwarf shrugs as he stares up at the large half-orc. "Unfortunately, that leaves us both at square one. If they have not been picked, and there is no master key, then we have nothing to aid us in our investigation of our missing friends."
> 
> The dwarf turns away to gather up his pack, sling it over his shoulder, and reclaim his finely crafted bronzewood shield. Then, he turns back to Floch, as if struck by a sudden thought. "I'm not accustomed to working with others...but it dawns on me that if these disappearances are related, we might be well served in joining together to try to find out what happened. What do you think, half-breed?"




I think you found a partner shorty.
The Half Orc shakes the dwarf hand. He then leans and say softly, not wanting the gnome to hear.
My friends are out there, you should meet them. they have some questions to this fellow, they are more expert in talking then me.

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2008)

The rest of the group enters the shop to see Floch shaking hands with a dwarf. Meanwhile, a disgruntled gnome of peculiarly tall height stands behind a counter, his arms crossed. Floch can see his companions are accompanied by a pair of half-elves. Both carry longswords in sheaths attached to their belts and wear leather armor. One is blonde with leather breeches and a white jerkin. The other is brown-haired with a green tunic and brown trousers. They both meander along to the back as though they wish to observe.

This storefront smells of wood and pipe smoke. Two padded chairs flank a hearth containing a small yet lively fire. The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a finely wrought collection of pipes. A burgundy strip of carpet leads from the entrance to the wall across from it, where dozens--perhaps hundreds--of keys hang from tiny hooks. The keys come in all shapes and sizes. A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall. Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store.

"Wonderful," the tall gnome says with a hint of sarcasm in his voice, "more folks come to complain about my locks? Thirty years and now everyone decides to wander in with a complaint today."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 27, 2008)

Hoi!
Floch raise his hand to greet his new friends.
This is ... hmm .. a new friend of mine. Seems like he lost two of his friends like we did, they too vanished to the thin air, and guess what ...
The impolite and uneducated Half Orc Half Baklunish raises his tone of voice for the gnome to hear while crossing his hands in triumph.
The locks were the same.


----------



## Zarust (Oct 27, 2008)

Feeling the tension in the air, Goran wasn't sure what the well meaning lad had said to the gnome, but he was guessing that it had made the craftsman quite guarded. While he had never been particularly adapt at resolving issues that did not end with his knuckles crashing into someone else's body, he sighed and looked toward Simon. The man had brokered a treaty with the half-elves and assuming that their desire to find their missing friend was genuine, more assistance might be needed still.

Walking towards the locksmith, Goran extended his hand as he spoke.

"Master Ghelve? I am Goran, a priest in the service of the Brawler, and I am hoping that you might be able to answer a few questions we have. There are people missing and while the Brawler would normally step aside and let those who follow the Cudgel find the guilty parties, they have taken children and this is something that neither the Brawler, nor myself, will allow to go unchecked."


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon raises an admonishing hand, starts to speak, and then clearly thinks better of it. He settles for a quiet cough, and an uncomortable shuffling of his feet.

_What in the world have they accused the fellow of?_


----------



## Oni (Oct 28, 2008)

Keth looked around the shop.  He hadn't exactly seen a locksmith's before, but this was a lot fancier than he had expected.  And who was this Floch was going on about.  First half-elves,  now a dwarf.  Judging by what Floch said, this one at least had a smidgeon of information.  Perhaps they were on the right trail after all.  As he walked over to the counter it was really the curtain that caught his attention.  He had thought of the odd words the priestess had given them over and over again and it was becoming difficult not to look for meaning were maybe there was none.  He was getting as bad as simon and his lockes.  Keth just shook his head and waited to see what was really going on.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2008)

*Alexi*

_That's too obvious... could it be?_ Alexi thinks, as she looks at the curtain behind the counter. Unfortunately, it would be rather difficult to get in there without getting the gnome's attention. Maybe if he was distracted enough...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2008)

The one eyed dwarf looks over the newcomers as he smokes his pipe. Then he clears his throat and nods. "If your looking for those that have disappeared, we find ourselves in common cause. Two of my friends disappeared, and the trail brought me here. Master Ghelve assures me that their locks had not been tampered with, and that no "skeleton key" exists to his devices." He takes another puff of the potent tobacco he smokes and steps forward, holding out his hand. "I am Baelor, called "Badaxe" by some...it is good to meet you."


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 28, 2008)

"A pleasure, good sir," Simon beams, sketching a quick bow.  "It seems our numbers are growing by leaps and bounds; the kidnappers, whoever they be, haven't a chance."

He turns to the locksmith, bowing again.  "Master Ghelve, I do beg your pardon -- emotions are running high, as you surely understand.  But is there anyone in this city to you knowledge that could perhaps challenge your creations?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> The locks were the same.




The gnome lets out a discernible puff of indignation as he responds, "As I've already explained, that's hardly a coincidence. I make practically all locks in the city."



Zarust said:


> "...There are people missing and while the Brawler would normally step aside and let those who follow the Cudgel find the guilty parties, they have taken children and this is something that neither the Brawler, nor myself, will allow to go unchecked."




"Questions fine," the gnome says, "but if you have any thinly veiled accusations like him," at this he points to the dwarf who has befriended Floch, "then you can take them elsewhere. I haven't done anything wrong."



Bohemian Ear-Spork said:


> "...But is there anyone in this city to you knowledge that could perhaps challenge your creations?"




"If you mean to ask if there are any other locksmiths in town then no, I'm the only one and have been for thirty years. Only other place to get locks of any passable quality around here is in Sasserine, but I doubt people wish to make a weeks-long journey for such a thing when I can make it in a few days. I admit I'm not the best locksmith in the world though, so sometimes I do order locks of the highest quality from Sasserine. However, the only people who have ever purchased those from me are aristocratic folk like the Taskerhills or the Lord Mayor for city vaults."


----------



## Oni (Oct 30, 2008)

Keth looked at the rough hewn dwarf holding out his hand as though he wasn't quite sure what he was supposed to do in this situation for moment before finally grasping his hand and giving it a firm pump.

I'm Keth.

With that he turned back to the tall gnome.  Keth scratched his chin in thought.  

You keep copies of keys?  You know in case the originals are lost.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2008)

"As I was saying before you arrived, I have no need for copies of keys or skeletons keys or such. I can fashion a key for any of my own locks within a few hours at the most if a customer needs a replacement. And no, I don't do house calls for thieves. I keep a record of everyone who purchases a lock from me so I would know if someone asked me to fashion a key for a place that didn't belong to that person."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2008)

Floch eyes the gnome sharply

*sense motive


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2008)

[sblock=Floch]The gnome is being unusually defensive about the whole issue of the locks and going into far too much detail in his explanations. You suspect he may know more than he is letting on, but you are unsure of what that may be.[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Oct 30, 2008)

Simon shakes his head, and begins to wander the shop as the gnome speaks, peering into corners and lightly stomping on floorboards, running a finger across the row of hanging keys as if to study the jungling noise this motion  produces.

He makes no pretense at subtlety.  Never does, really.

"Your worksmanship is incredible, Master Ghelve.  You've an eye for this, sure as sure.  I've never seen the like.  Can't imagine how anyone local might be able to crack a lock such as yours, in truth."

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+2=16 Search.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, you are too much defensive.
Floch raise his voice toward the gnome, he feels confidence with all the people around him
I have a feeling that you are hiding something!
He then eyes the curtain.
What do you hide over there?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

Baelor grins as Floch challenges the shopkeeper. He liked this half-orc's style. But the dwarf just conitnues quietly smoking his pipe.


----------



## Oni (Oct 31, 2008)

Keth frowned. 

I was only thinking that someone else stole keys from you, but I guess it couldn't be that from what you've said.  No need to be defensive, I think you're just making my big friend here suspicious.  Maybe we could see your list of customers, I bet that would clear things up and get us out of your hair.

The halfling scratched his neck in thought for a second.

Hey I don't suppose you'd be able to tell if anyone had been tampering with one of your locks, or how they might have gotten through it, by taking a look at one?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2008)

Bohemian Ear-Spork said:


> "...Can't imagine how anyone local might be able to crack a lock such as yours, in truth."




"I wish I could say my locks are unpickable, but alas such is not the truth. Still, some are more secure than others. You get what you pay for. I have high quality locks and low quality locks. It depends on how secure someone wants to be, or can afford to be rather. Excuse me, are you looking for something?" he cocked his eyebrow as he notes Simon paying meticulous attention to details.[sblock=Bohemian]The keys come in various shapes and sizes and are made of various materials. The place is also quite homey. But you don't notice anything unusual.[/sblock]



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> What do you hide over there?




"Hide?" the gnome asked, his look one of combined shock and perplexity, "Uh, why that's only my storage room. I also happen to live upstairs. And no, you can't go poking around. It's not open to the public."



Oni said:


> ...Maybe we could see your list of customers, I bet that would clear things up and get us out of your hair.




"I'm sorry that is absolutely out of the question. Unless you represent the law, I am not going to violate my clients' trust."



Oni said:


> Hey I don't suppose you'd be able to tell if anyone had been tampering with one of your locks, or how they might have gotten through it, by taking a look at one?




"Why yes, I usually can, but as a matter of fact I've already checked this dwarf's locks. They're fine; never been tampered with."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2008)

*Floch*

Speak up, and speak the truth.
The large Orc breed leans over the counter to meet the gnome’s face.
I eat the likes of you to breakfast, so don’t be messing around.
The tactless Orc continues
Even the gods spoke about a weird gnome and a curtain, so speak up.

*Intimidate.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2008)

As Floch bears down on the gnome, you note his bottom lip begins to quiver and his eyes grow wide. He lets out a squeak, followed by a wince and a whisper, "Please, don't hurt me. I'll help you, but I have this little...problem...back there. Maybe we can fix it together."

You are unsure, but it almost sounds as if he is inviting you to the back room for a little fun. Still, one thing is certain, he is quite terrified of you and willing to comply with any reasonable request.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate check was successful. The gnome will be considered friendly towards Floch for the next 10-60 minutes, as long as Floch remains nearby.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 1, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Ha!”_ Alexi calls out, then blushes slightly and becomes silent.

_...looks like this is the right curtain after all..._ she continues in thought.

After a moment she speaks up again. _“Is there a connection between your storage rooms and the ways beneath the city?”_

She makes it sound as if she knew about those "ways" even though it's purely a stab into the dark (Bluff +7).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2008)

*Floch*

Move aside little one.
The Half Orc takes matter to his hands and turn to his new friends.
Be ready.
He then cast aside the curtain to reveal what's behind the mysterious screen.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 1, 2008)

With a sigh, Simon raises his hands and flexes his fingers, bluegreen light flickering briefly around them.  "Ready enough, friend."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2008)

Floch shoves the red curtains aside to reveal the back room. Black curtains partially obscure a window niche that faces the street. Ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed in the niche. The room itself looks tidy, but lived in. Carpets cover the stone floor, and a broom leans against the railing of a wooden staircase leading up to a second floor balcony. Three wooden chests rest in the middle of the floor, their lids bound shut with sturdy iron padlocks. Small tables, shelves, and benches hold various knick-knacks, and a framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs next to a tall wooden box at the base of the stairs. The wooden box contains an intricate array of ticking gears, counterweights, and cylindrical chimes, surmounted by a circular face that bears the numerals 1 through 12 on its circumference.

However, before you can make much headway into the room, you are surprised to hear a sudden *whoosh* and find a cloaked figure has leaped off the balcony to land nimbly on its feet adjacent to Floch. Before Floch can react, it lunges with its rapier, albiet somewhat clumsily as it flies right between Floch's arm and his torso, a near miss.

**End Surprise Round**

*Initiative*
Fellian 22
Cloaked Figure 22
Keth 18
Fario 16
Gnome 16
Alexi 13
Baelor 10
Simon 9
Goran 7
Floch 5

**Round 1**
With the curtains pulled back, the scuffle is immediately apparent to those in the main room. Fellian is first to react, pulling his shortbow and sending an arrow whizzing across the room and thudding ineffectually into the wall adjacent to the curtains. The cloaked figure, still seizing the initiative manages to get in another strike before Floch realizes what is happening and lunges again, this time bending his rapier on Floch's armor before being thwarted. The figure hisses at its misfortune as it prepares for a counterattack.

[sblock=OOC]I won't necessarily wait for everyone to post before doing an update. If I hear from Keth's and Alexi's players before I hear from the rest, for example, I will bring the round current, up to their actions. If I don't hear from someone after about 48 hours, I will decide the most logical action consistent with that character. In general I will not have the character use consumable items or take risks that would be excessively out of character. It would assist me greatly if everyone posted a mini stat block in a spoiler indicating hp, AC (plus touch and flat-footed), saving throws, and Spot/Listen modifiers. If you do not include your attacks and damage then please roll on invisible castle, linking the roll. This isn't necessarily a major battle, but keep these things in mind for future battles.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]One other note. I am assuming Fang was left outside and told to stay since 1) it is pretty cramped inside the shop and 2) it is generally a bad idea to bring pets into a store. Even Keth, with his limited experience would have already learned this.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 2, 2008)

When the cloaked figure dropped into view it was a more obvious clue than he had been expecting.  I guess this is it after all, he thought.  As the newcomer brought his rapier to bear Keth just growled and yanked the dark wood cudgel from the rope that served as his belt.  Keth slipped by Simon around the edge of the mahogany counter to bring himself to Floch's side.  He waved his little club menacing, looking for an opportunity to strike.  He spared one sidelong glance to the gnome shopkeeper.  

Don't even think about it.

[sblock=ooc]move action to draw weapon, standard action to move into position.  Adjacent to gnome and floch.

HP: 10/10
AC: 15, Touch: 13, FF: 13
Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (additional +2 vs. fear effects)
Spot: +5
Listen: +8

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi simply delays, keeping her eyes on the gnome. With so many hopefully capable fighters around, she doesn't see the need to use her magic on the sole opponent present at this point.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

Fario, like his companion, draws a bow and launches an arrow towards the cloaked figure. Also like his companion, his arrow misses its mark and you hear it soar into the far wall of the back room. The gnome, for his part, flees from the cloaked figure back towards Goran and Alexi. The cloaked figure jabs ineffectively as the gnome lets down his guard.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2008)

*Floch*

What the...
The surprised Orc breed wasn't expecting someone to attack him. Luckily, he is wearing his iron. With a swift motion he takes out his trusty battleaxe. The crystal that is fixed on it begins to glow (5 ft. radius) .
He then swings it with the intention to cut the robed figure.

[sblock=ooc]move action to draw weapon, standard action to Attack with Battle axe +6, dmg 1d8+4. 
HP: 13/13
AC: 18, Touch: 11, FF: 17
Fort: +5, Ref: +1, Will: +1
Spot: +1
Listen: +1 [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Is that guy the problem you spoke of?”_ Alexi asks the gnome as he comes closer.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2008)

Baelor brandishes his axe as he tries to push through the press to reach the cloaked figure attacking the half-orc.

*Don't know if there is room to move in and attack, but if Baelor can do that, he will:

Waraxe +4, damage 1d10+3/x3

[sblock=Stat Block]AC: 18, HP: 09/09
Fort +4, Refl +3, Wil +1 (+2 racial bonus vrs poison and spells/spell-like effects)
Spot +4, Listen +4[/sblock]
*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2008)

"You don't know the half of it! He's just the one they leave to keep an eye on me. Oh, they're going to kill Starbrow for this!" the gnome moans in anguish.

Baelor moves quickly to take the gnome's previous position before the strange cloaked figure can react, thus avoiding the negative consequences of letting his guard down. By the time the cloaked figure turns to him, he has already taken a defensive posture.

[sblock=OOC]Last call for Goran and Simon's actions.[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 3, 2008)

"Oh, now this simply shan't stand!"  Simon raises one hand and traces a symbol in the air, where it hangs for a moment as a sickly-grey sigil before, with a flick of his wrist, he sends it seething through the air towards the cloaked man.  "Take him alive, if we can!"


[Sblock=OOC]
Weekends are always difficult times for posting for me....  But here I am now, and thank goodness for Simon's crappy initiative roll!

HP: 8/8
AC: 16, Touch: 12, FF: 14
Fort: +2, Ref: +2, Will: +3
Spot: +1
Listen: +1 

It looks as though I have LOS, if only just -- If I'm misreading that, he'll simply delay an action until/if he gets a clear shot.

Said shot is a Ray of Enfeeblement[/url]: 1d20+2=15 ranged touch to-hit, 1d6+1=7 points of strength damage. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“We have a lot to talk about still... is there any exit other than this?”_

Alexi asks, while she moves to block the front door.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2008)

Simon's conjured sigil soars towards the cloaked figure but his aim is a bit off, and the sigil strikes the back wall instead. Goran pulls out his throwing axe and chucks it at the cloaked figure, but the attack falls short of its mark and the axe clatters harmlessly to the floor. However, all of the attacks directed at it seem to catch the figure off guard as Floch cleaves his battle axe into the creature's side, causing a grave wound. Meanwhile, Alexi moves to cover the front door in case the creature tries to escape. Fellian nocks a second arrow and sends it singing towards its target. Though he comes closer than before, he still misses by a hair. Finally, the creature, in the throes of death lunges at Floch for one final strike before collapsing on the ground. Fortunately for the half-orc its rapier bends harmlessly against his armor. A pool of blood slowly begins to form around the creature.

The gnome quavers in the corner, simpering in fear. Clearly he is not used to the gore. "Please don't hurt me," he pleads, "I only did it under duress. They stole my rat and swore they would kill him if I didn't cooperate."

Though he is still standoffish towards most of you, he is clearly terrified of Floch, and seems inclined to be agreeable to any reasonable request the half-orc might make.

[sblock=OOC]Just a word of advice for Bohemian, in case you weren't aware. Simon suffered a -4 penalty for firing a ranged attack into melee. Compound this with the fact that the creature had a +4 cover bonus to AC from intervening creatures and the counter and Simon had an effective -8 penalty to his roll. You may wish to factor that into your tactical considerations in the future. Ray of enfeeblement is a great spell if you have an unobstructed path towards enemies who are not engaged in melee with allies. In less optimal circumstances however, the penalties often significantly reduce its chances of having any effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2008)

*Floch*

The Half Orc lowers his battle axe, and kicks the rapier away from the cloaked figure. He then kneels toward it, and reveals the creature’s identity.
He is gravely wounded. We should tie him and see if we tend his wounds.
He turns to the gnome with a roar.
Hurry little one, bring me rope, NOW!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Could you please stop bullying him around like that? He already agreed to tell us what's going on, and he is apparantly just a victim of this whole scheme as well. A bit more reason is what we need now, if we want to find the kidnapped people and his... pet.”_

Alexi then turns to the gnome.

_“That is what you want, right? Help us, so we can help you.”_


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 4, 2008)

"Exactly," Simon chimes in.  "It's in everyone's best interests, friend.  We will keep you safe, one way or another."


[Sblock=OOC]
Yeah, running 4E has done that to me -- I'd forgotten entirely about 3.5's penalty for shooting into melee.  My brain has trouble running on two tracks these days, even if they _are_ largely parallel.  Plus, I'm coming up with really awful metaphors.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Hurry little one, bring me rope, NOW!




The gnome gasps, "Wh-why would I h-h-have any rope? I'm a locksmith not a m-m-mountain climber!"

Floch pulls back the cloak to reveal a hairless gray humanoid creature with sharp teeth and grey eyes. It does not appear to be undead, but it looks sickly just the same.



Thanee said:


> _“That is what you want, right? Help us, so we can help you.”_




"Yes, whatever you want. But you have to move quickly. Now that you've taken out that one, the others will soon start to wonder. They come from beneath the city. There is a passage that leads to the abandoned underground city of Jzadirune in the backroom. That's where they come from. I'll show you where it is, but you have to hurry!"


----------



## Oni (Nov 4, 2008)

A quick glance around the room confirmed that only their attacker was injured.  With that Keth didn't waste any time going to the side of the bleeding figure, checking for signs of life. 

You don't get off that easy.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the assailant is still alive Keth will cast Cure Minor Wounds on them to stabalize them post haste.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Baelor fingers his axe and nods at the gnome. "Yes, show us this passage. If these beings are responsible for the disappearance of my friends, I shall carve my way through them all."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2008)

The creature appears to be breathing, but it is fading. Keth's spell staunches his wounds and the creature's breath becomes more steady, but it remains unconscious.

The gnome moves over to the back room, stepping gingerly over the unconscious creature. He then steps to the wall under the staircase and steps on a loose floorboard. That causes a portion of the wall to jut out slightly. The gnome puts his fingers along the edges of the extended portion of the wall and swings it open, revealing a stairway that descends into the depths.

"They must have discovered this passageway somehow. They arrived at night, kidnapped my rat, and told me they would kill him if I did not cooperate. I gave them three skeleton keys that would open most locks in the city. I'm really not a bad person, but they blackmailed me! I had no choice!"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2008)

Baelor harumphs at the gnome's words. Without second thought the dwarf takes his pipe from his mouth (where it had remained when he had rushed toward the melee) and taps it against the upper portion of his high, well-worn leather boots, knocking ash and charred tobacco to the floor. He pockets the meerschaum and then steps to the edge of the stairs, looking down into the darkness.

[sblock=For airwalkrr]
60' darkvision...can Baelor see anything?
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 4, 2008)

Keth looked up from the sickly looking creature, the danger of its immediate expiration having passed.  

What is this thing?

It wasn't quite like anything he had ever seen before.  Whatever it was, it certainly wasn't healthy looking.  

Keth studied the gnome for a moment. 

You say there are more of these?  How many?  How much time do we really have before they realize what's happened?

[sblock=ooc]How large is the creature?

Do we know anything about this Jzadirune?[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 5, 2008)

"Well," a nonplussed Simon says, "Sooner begun, sooner done, eh?"  He swings his axe from his back and tests the edge against his thumbnail as he strides over to the captive.

Kneeling down beside the creature, he looks it over slowly, stroking his beard.  "I've never seen the like," he mutters....

[Sblock=OOC]
1d20+6=20 Knowledge: Religion
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oni, the creature is medium-sized.

On the Knowledge checks for identifying monsters, I will often stack spoiler blocks within each other since you gain more information for each 5 full points by which you exceed the DC. In this case, you do not need to roll a second Knowledge check. If your original check beat the next result, you may read the next spoiler. Remember, this is the honor system. Please do not abuse it.[/sblock][sblock=Knowledge (dungeoneering) DC 12 to identify the creature]This creature is a skulk, a member of a race of subterranean humanoids with superb camouflage that allows them to blend in with their surroundings.[sblock=Knowledge (dungeoneering DC 17 to know more]A skulk's stealthy abilities extend to evading magical means of detection as well as tracking. It is extremely difficult, if not impossible, to track down a skulk who has fled.[sblock=Knowledge (dungeoneering DC 22 to know more]Although not physically powerful, skulks are cunning and often travel in groups, using their stealth to take opponents by surprise. They often serve as minions to more powerful creatures in the Underdark.[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][sblock=Knowledge (history) or bardic knowledge DC 25 to recall information about Jzadirune]Jzadirune is a gnomish enclave below Cauldron that was abandoned 75 years ago after it was struck by a magical malady known as the Vanishing. It is rumored that tainted artifacts the gnomes had discovered deeper underground were the source of the disease. After abandoning their stronghold, the gnomes never returned.[/sblock]

As Baelor gazes into the secret passage, he sees a stairway descending down into the depths. The passage is made of fine masonry. Whoever crafted this place knew what they were doing.

"I'm afraid I don't know exactly how many of them there are," the gnome explains petulantly, "but they usually come in pairs or threes and often leave the shop wearing cloaks. There are actually two kinds of creatures. Tall ones and short ones. This is a tall one. The short ones are sinister gnomelike creatures (I assure you there is no relation) with pallid skin, large noses, and soft black hooves for feet. They wear black cloaks and cowls that help them hide in shadows.

"They could come at any time, so time is of the essence. They usually come at night however. I suppose it is all the better for them to carry out the kidnappings in the dark."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2008)

Baelor grumbles low in his throat, resting his heavy axe against his shoulder as he turns back to the gnome. "Do you have any idea what lies below? These creatures' defenses? And what is so important about a damned rat that you would go along with this?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2008)

*Floch*



airwalkrr said:


> " ... They arrived at night, kidnapped my rat, and told me they would kill him if I did not cooperate. I gave them three skeleton keys that would open most locks in the city. I'm really not a bad person, but they blackmailed me! I had no choice!"




The Half Orc eyes the gnome 
I’m in no position to judge you little one, the church will hear about your story when we’ll return, they and the gods will decide your fate.
He then eyes the two new comers his friends brought from the outside before trailing after Baelor to the depth of Earth.
Maybe you two...
He nods to them while thinking that maybe they can do this job, clearly they are not that good with bows.
...Can take the cloaked one to the temple where he should be questioned?


----------



## Oni (Nov 5, 2008)

Still crouching next to the mysterious humaniod, Keth looked around at this companions.  

Maybe we should see if we can get some answers out of ugly here ourselves before sticking our foot in the hornets' nest.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2008)

"Except ugly there seems to be out cold..." grumbles the dwarf, still standing in the open doorway descending into the depths of the earth.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 12, 2008)

Simon stands back up and stretches, wincing at the sound his spine makes.  "We can't waste time," he groans.  "We should turn this creature over to someone we can trust -- our patron, who should (I think) remain nameless for the moment would likely be the best choice.  That way, if we don't return, well, they have someone to question.

"And then we should decend, with all due haste.  No more of this shilly-shallying; lives are at stake."

He pauses, considering the unconscious figure.  "Well, who's willing to carry the fellow?"


----------



## Oni (Nov 13, 2008)

Keth shrugged.  

Well don't look at me.  Bastard's nearly twice my size.

Keth considers the situation for a moment.

But you're right, if these creatures realize something's up we might never be able to get the cubs back.  Let's just call a guard and be done with it.

[sblock=ooc]About how long would it take to get to the temple of st. cuthbert from the lock shop?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

"Bind him and make the gnome watch him," suggests Baelor, eyeing the locksmith grimly. "That can be part of his penance for aiding these creatures." The doughty dwarf hoists his axe and smiles. "I say we go and chop us some vengeance."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“I agree. We should hurry. They might expect him back eventually.”_


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 13, 2008)

"Aye," Simon agrees grimly.  "Time's a'wasting."

Shouldering his axe, he strides over to the locksmith and levels his best glare at the man.

"You are to watch over this...creature," he says in a low tone.  He reaches into his belt pouch, produces a silver coin, and hands it to the gnome.  "Do not leave your shop, but stay close to the door and accost the first likely-looking urchin you see.  Promise him this coin if he will go the temple of St. Cuthbert and tell a priest that Simon Sinople requests aid at this place, in the name of the High Priestess.  When someone from the temple arrives, explain everything.  Do not prevaricate, do not omit details."

He steps forward, looming over the gnome.  "You understand, I'm certain."


[sblock=OOC]
1d20+3=18 Intimidate check.][/sblock]

Unceremoniously grabbing the prisoner by the ankles, he drags him out into the store and deposits him on the floor somewhere out of sight.

"Now.  Let's move, shall we?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2008)

With a simple nod, the one eyed dwarf turns back to the stairway leading down into darkness. "Those of you that can't see in the dark will need some light," he says. "I'll take point, and scout the way for danger..." With that, Baelor begins to move cautiously down the stairs as quietly as he can.


*Move Silently +5

Edit: -3 ACP actually makes that a Move Silently +2 *


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "Do you have any idea what lies below?"



"None!", the gnome gulps.



Rhun said:


> "These creatures' defenses?"



The gnome nods "no."



Rhun said:


> "And what is so important about a damned rat that you would go along with this?"



"Hmph. Clearly you know nothing about arcane magic. Starbrow and I share a mystical bond. Our very life forces are intertwined. It would be an incredible torture to me should he be killed."



Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> ...Can take the cloaked one to the temple where he should be questioned?



"Temple? I presume you mean the Cudgel's. Yea, I suppose we could drop him off there. Unless you prefer his idea," he says, gesturing to Simon.



Bohemian Ear-Spork said:


> "You understand, I'm certain."



The gnome nods passively in understanding.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 14, 2008)

*Floch*

What ever.
The Orc breed snores and follows the one eyed dwarf.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 14, 2008)

"Don't get _too_ far ahead," Simon calls softly after Baelor.  "Hope he's not walking into an ambush," he mutters to the others as he produces a Sunrod.

Kindling it, he walks to the entrance and peers down into the darkness.  With a grimace, he swings his axe onto his back once more and holds up his left hand, considering it for a moment as a pale radiance flickers across his fingers.

"Dammit," he concludes softly,  and follows Baelor.


----------



## Oni (Nov 15, 2008)

Seeing things moving quickly now, Keth went to the door of the lock shop, speaking to Ghelve as he went.  

We'll try to bring back your rat friend.

He opened the door to the shop. 

C'mon Fang

As he petted the shaggy wolf affectionately he spoke to the two half-elves.  

If you want to help your friend, you had better come with us.

Keth figured there was safety in numbers, and besides he felt more comfortable being able to keep an eye on these two.  

He lead Fang back over to the passageway.  As he looked down into the dark he briefly wished he possessed old Karst's keen darksight.  Nothing to do about it though and with that thought he padded quickly down the passage to catch up with the point of light that was Simon.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“One moment...”_ Alexi says and heads for the door, opening it. A raven comes flying in and sits down on some shelf. _“Kyra's senses are way better than my own and could be of use down there.”_


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2008)

A stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust, descends twenty feet to a ten-foot-square landing, then bends to the right and plunges into darkness.

Simon's sunrod illuminates the staircase as you delve another twenty feet before opening into a room. From this landing, you can hear strange sounds emanating from the chamber below, specifically chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles. The landing itself is bare save for an empty iron torch sconce mounted on the south wall (T19).

The staircase ends at a forty-foot-square room with a ten-foot-high ceiling. A slight draft blows into the room from directly across the stairs. Two four-foot-diameter circular doors are set into the middle of the south wall (O21 and P21). Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones. The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with a strange glyph. The easternmost door bears a different glyph but rests half-open. The half-open door reveals an iron rim of gearlike teeth, and dim light spills from the chamber beyond.

Mounted to the walls of the room are twelve tarnished copper masks. the masks are two feet tall and cling four feet above the floor. Each one depicts a smiling gnome's visage. The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noices seem to pour from the very walls.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2008)

The Orc breed holds his weapon tight and scans the surrounding. He motions to the other to the lighted room. He then decides to walk along the wall to the partially opened door as quite as he can. (To Q21)


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“What a strange place...”_ Alexi whispers.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 18, 2008)

Simon nods to Floch.  Silently, he enters the room and steps to the right, pressing his back 'gainst the wall as he watches the orc's progress.

He's clearly having a difficult time maintaining his focus, however, as the sounds and the masks keep pulling his gaze away from his companion.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2008)

Baelor moves out of the way as the rest of the group catches him at the bottom of the stairs and floods into the room. He fingers his axe and watches as Floch moves to investigate the open door.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

Floch and Simon move up to get a better view and peer into the room with the cracked door. A dozen small cots and chests line the walls of this ten-foot-high dusty room. Cobwebs blanket many of the cots and chests, and tiny spiders scurry about. Two rough-hewn tunnels, each five feet in diameter and tubular, breach the eastern and southern walls. Stony rubble covers the floor near each tunnel. A one-foot-long iron rod lies in the middle of the floor, its golden tip shedding enough light to cast lurid shadows on the wall.

[sblock=OOC]An 'X' represents rubble (difficult terrain; double movement cost; Balance, Move Silently, and Tumble are at -2 penalty). Also, the yellow shaded squares indicate lighting. Bright yellow is full illumination, dim yellow is partial illumination.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 19, 2008)

The strange noises that drifted up the stairs made Keth uneasy.  They would not have been so menacing were they not so horribly out of place with their surroundings.  As he slipped into the room below, the apparent source of the sounds did little to set his mind at ease.  Keth hadn't thought about it before, but gnomes were kind of creepy.  

Keth moved over next to Floch and Simon to get a better look at the odd circular door.  The odd teethlike protrusions made it look as though it were a mouth opening.  A line from the riddle floated to the surface of his mind and he muttered quietly, beware the doors with teeth....

[sblock=ooc]Do the glyphs on the doors have any decipherable meaning?  Any obvious signs of traffic through any of the exits to the room? [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

While the others investigate the open door, Baelor moves across the chamber to the passage from which the draft blows. He stops at the entrance to the corridor, cocking his head as he watches and listens for any signs of a threat.


*Spot +4, Listen +4*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi heads into the room with the others, looking around the chamber. For some reason it didn't disturb her as much as it probably should, but the weird masks certainly did make her feel uneasy, at least a bit. The teeth on the door also immediately made her recall the riddle they had heard in St. Cuthbert's temple. So far the words had all proven right, and there was no reason to believe otherwise now.

_“Careful with that door. It might be the one we have been warned about!”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 19, 2008)

Floch moves to the other side of the door and takes a look at the other part of the room. (O21)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Oni "Keth"]If the glyphs have any meaning, you cannot decipher it. Oddly enough, there seems to be no sign of tracks through this door. You notice it is only propped open by a fairly large piece of rubble on the floor. Had you not looked for tracks, you might not have noticed it.[/sblock][sblock=Rhun "Baelor"]The only thing of particular interest down the hall is a door at the opposite end. It too bears a glyph. It is at this moment that you notice the glyphs use a variant of the dwarven alphabet (like English uses a variant of the Latin alphabet). So you imagine the language the glyph is from is related to dwarven.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

"Another door down this way," says Baelor, moving to join the others. "These glyphs appear to be a derivitive of the dwarven alphabet, but I can't quite make them out."



[sblock=For Airwalkrr]
I'm correct in saying Baelor can't make out the meaning of the glyphs, right?
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]You do not automatically understand the meaning of the glyphs. 
The only thing you know for certain is that they are derived from the dwarven alphabet.[/sblock]


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 20, 2008)

"Well, then, it seems we have _one_ door that's not about to take a bite from us.  Let's take that as an omen, and go that way."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 20, 2008)

*Floch*

There is a narrow long path, dug into the wall, a cave like burrow of some sort.
Floch whisper to the others
I spot no one inside.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]For clarification, each of the doors look exactly the same, except for the glyph inscribed upon them. Each door has a unique glyph. Otherwise, it follows that all doors that you can currently see (three of them) will have gear-like "teeth" such as the open one in front of you.

On another note, I've switch the game view to a fog of war style. Light grey indicates partial concealment, dark grey indicates total concealment. Let me know if you favor one or the other.[/sblock]Simon politely asks Floch to step aside and attempts to push open the door next to the open one, but it does not give way. It is either stuck or locked, but he cannot determine which. In any event, he is incapable of forcing it open.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2008)

Baelor approaches the closed door, looking it over for a keyhole or other device that could be used to open the portal.

*Search +5*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]Each of the glyphs appears to be depressed within the door. You suspect fitting something with the same shape as the glyph within the depression might do the trick, but you are not sure if there is magic to it or not. So a mundane key shaped like the glyph may not work.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2008)

Baelor steps away from the door, shaking his head. He turns to look at Simon. "We'll not be opening that door, at least not without finding the key that opens it." The one-eyed dwarf indicates the glyph with his hand. "Something in the same shape as that glyph is needed; whether it is a mundane or magical lock, though...I'm not quite sure."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 21, 2008)

*Floch*

I suggest some take a look at the far corridor and secure the area over there. Others can watch my back as I enter into this room.
The Half Orc steps into the room (To R23) to check the chests and cots but he first eyes the shadowy corners to see if someone his hiding


----------



## Oni (Nov 21, 2008)

Keth carefully loosed the sling from his belt and dropped a bullet into it, just in case, as the Floch stepped into the room.  He studied the room, eye darting from the shadows of the ceiling and the other passages looking for any kind of strange movement.  Noting all the spiders crawling around and the cobwebs he thought back over all the things Old Karst had taught him.  

[sblock=airwalkrr]Are the spiders or the environment anything that might be indicate anything other than your average run of the mill spiders?

Knowledge:Nature check if it's needed.  
Knowledge: Nature check regarding spiders for airwalkrr's Shackled City campaign. (1d20+6=7) 

I guess this is a self-answering question...
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 22, 2008)

[sblock=Oni "Keth"]You don't notice anything unusual about the spiders.[/sblock]Floch steps into the room and moves carefully towards the corner, however he is stopped as he suddenly senses a thrusting of blades through the air. Though he cannot see his attackers, he ducks and weaves, luckily avoiding their strikes.[sblock=Spot DC 17]Floch is currently flanked by two creatures like the one in Ghelve's shop (P22 and R22). They are using the shadows and terrain quite effectively to hide. Their ability to remain virtually hidden while attacking is nothing short of extraordinary.[/sblock]

*Initiative*
22 Baelor
21 Fellian
20 Fario
18 Fang
18 Goran
17 Simon
17 Hidden Menace
15 Keth
11 Floch
4 Alexi


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2008)

*Alexi*

Unsure of what is going on in the room, yet, Alexi waits to see where she can help.


OOC: Delay to beginning of next round.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2008)

What ... who ?
Floch turns around but sees no one.
he tries to swing his weapon at the invisible enemy while backing back to the other room.


ooc: Spot first room (1d20+1=*7*)


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 23, 2008)

With a hissed curse, Simon darts forward.  "Back, damn you!  Begone from this place!"  The light that's been flickering about his hand grows suddenly more intense as he reaches out to grasp one of Floch's attackers.....

[Sblock=OOC]
1d20+1=18 Spot check.

5' to P22, make a touch attack on the attacker at Q23.  Almost certainly a miss -- 1d20+1=10, but just in case the damage is 4 points.

If there's someone in that space by the time he moves, Simon will attempt to flank with one of his allies; if there's no room to enter, he stands back and shouta encouragement.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 24, 2008)

Keth watched Floch moving about like he was trying to avoid a blow from some unseen assailant.  This he hadn't been expecting.

Damn it.

The scruffy halfling couldn't tell what, or where it was for that matter.  Simon had moved in the way anyway.  Keth shoved the sling back in his belt pouch and yanked the cudgel from his belt.  

Come back in here!

[sblock=ooc]

HP: 10/10
AC: 15, Touch: 13, FF: 13
Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (additional +2 vs. fear effects)
Spot: +5
Listen: +8

spot check (1d20+5=11) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Though he cannot see any assailants, Baelor rushes to aid Floch. The dwarf raises his waraxe to strike, but with no target he can do little but glance about in confusion as he assumes a defensive stance.


*AC: 22 (normally 18), HP 9/9

Spot: 15
Move to P22
Use Total Defense
*


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2008)

As Baelor attempts to move into the room he stumbles into something tall and sleek. Simultaneously, he feels the sharp pain of long, thin metal piercing his side (6 points of damage from attack of opportunity, move action interrupted). He looks down to behold blood on his hands but the implement used to score the strike has been too quickly retracted. Still. There appears to be something before him.

Fario and Fellian act in unison drawing their bows and shooting towards the obvious source of Baelor's wound. Unfortunately, their attacks strike nothing but dead air as the arrows thud into the door.

Fang waits patiently for his master's command.

Goran moves to position himself for a strike at the area from which Baelor was attacked, his short legs carrying him slowly from the rear.

[sblock=Spot DC 26]You catch sight of two hairless, grey-skinned creatures on either side of Floch (P22 and R22). One of them sprints down the east tunnel, incredibly fast, yet sticking to the shadows. The other does likewise down the south tunnel, turning west at the fork. (If you are currently threatening either of these, you may take an attack of opportunity.)[/sblock][sblock=Listen DC 22]You hear the distinct sound of two sets of footprints moving quickly out of the room where Floch is and away from your group. The echoing makes it sound like they have entered the tunnels, though which one you are unsure.[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Nov 26, 2008)

Keth cursed his one eye, and he cursed the damned noisy masks on the walls.  He fell in behind Simon so that the others would have more room to move around.  Fang growled near his side, the wolf's acute sense could probably tell where exactly whatever was attacking them was.  

Get him, Fang!

Keth pointed in the general direction of the one-sided melee.  The wolf launched itself forward like a streak.

[sblock=ooc]Please excuse me if the locations I'm trying to move to aren't described clearly, I see Bohemian Ear-Spork mentioned coodinates, but the zoho viewer I'm using to see the map doesn't show that.  I'm on dialup and haven't got up the gumption to download the microsoft viewer, it's like 75mb.

spot check DC26 (1d20+5=6) 

listen check DC22 (1d20+8=11) 

My last few rolls seem to be alarmingly bad.  ><

handle animal DC10 (1d20+7=12) 

Up next to Baelor seems the likely location for Fang to move to.  And since wolves have scent I figure he should be able to find the attacker so I'll give you an attack roll for Fang too. 

Fang's attack (1d20+3=7) 

I'm guessing that doesn't hit, so I won't bother with damage. 

Keth
HP: 10/10
AC: 15, Touch: 13, FF: 13
Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +5 (additional +2 vs. fear effects)
Spot: +5
Listen: +8

Fang
HP: 13/13
AC: 14, Touch: 12, FF: 12
Fort: +5, Ref: +5, Will: +1
Spot: +3
Listen: +3

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2008)

*Alexi*

With the room being too crowded to attack the unseen assailants, Alexi moves into the remote corner, watching the other corridor, while keeping an eye out on how the dwarf and her allies are faring against the present threat.


OOC: Move to N18.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Nov 26, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC]
Simon was, then, relegated to providing moral support this turn?  Or does he act _after_ the hidden menace?[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2008)

*Floch*

Unable to catch glimpse of the unseen enemies, Floch tries to cut his way out of the room. 

Action: cutting his way 5 ft. to P22
Spot & Listen +1


----------



## Rhun (Nov 29, 2008)

Still unable to see or hear anything, Baelor maintains his defensive posture, despite his serious wound.


*AC: 22 (normally 18), HP 3/9

Spot: No sense rolling, DC26 is currently impossible
Listen: 15

Continue to use Total Defense
*


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]First of all, let me deeply apologize for the long delay. RL happens sometimes. I am wired in via Moto Q now and raring to go. Gotta love technology.

Rhun, technically, because you do not gain dodge bonuses against an invisible opponent and total defense grants a dodge bonus to your AC, if you are not able to see these attackers, total defense does little to help unless they have multiple attacks and you can see them after the second attack.

Bohemian, you and the "hidden menace" got the same initiative result, but you had the higher modifier, so you won the tie. I may have left you out of the description by accident, sorry. I will assume the same for this action just to get things moving again.[/sblock]

Fellian and Fario each nock arrows in their bows and send them whizzing towards the door in hopes of striking something, but they still come up with nothing. Before Keth can bark his orders to Fang, Goran steps up and heaves a great swing at the air near the doorway, swishing harmlessly.

Simon reaches out, his hand crackling with energy once more at the space before the door where Floch's attacker once was, yet again, coming up with nothing.

Keth orders Fang to attack, but a confused Fang sniffs the air, paws at empty space, and lets out a whimper. Clearly he smells nothing nearby.

Even Floch attempts to hack his way through the empty space near the door but his blade strikes true nothingness and he comes to rest his foot upon the place where his attacker undoubtedly stood.

An eerie silence falls over the place.

Fario breaks it, saying,"I believe they've left."

End Initiative


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 5, 2008)

*Floch*

By the name of our lady, what foul magic was that?
The fighter shifts his gaze to the mages in the party for answers.
Stay alert ... if we are unable to see them we are in great peril.

Maybe we can use powder or sand to outline the invisible attackers. Should we place some on the floor we’ll be able to see foot prints.
He looks down the tunnels.
They probably fled down one of the tunnels, maybe we can take another route and let’em believe we escaped.


----------



## Oni (Dec 6, 2008)

Keth was very much on edge, his one good eye warily looking back and forth.  

What was that?

I don't like this place.  Let's find the most likely way the children were taken and get on with this.  Something at least already knows we're here.

Keth's eyes fall on the glowing iron rod.  

Hmm. What's this?

He crouches next to the rod studying it a moment.  It looked like some sort of light spell or the like to him, one of the first bits of magic Old Karst had taught him.  He passed his hands over it to see if it was letting off any heat.  

If it isn't, he picks it up.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2008)

Baelor grumbles under his breath, cursing the invisible opponents. He claps a hand over his wound to staunch the flow of blood. "If they fled, I have no doubt that they will be raising the alarm. Things are going to be much tougher, now."


*AC: 18, HP 3/9
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 6, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Baelor grumbles under his breath, cursing the invisible opponents. He claps a hand over his wound to staunch the flow of blood. "If they fled, I have no doubt that they will be raising the alarm. Things are going to be much tougher, now."




You should attend your wounds.
Floch say to the dwarf.
We cannot proceed with you limping on the back.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 8, 2008)

Keth puts his hand over the rod. It is not warm, so he picks it up.

Keth receives a glowing rod.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 8, 2008)

*Alexi*

_“Indeed, we either need to hurry or brace for prepared adversaries now,”_ Alexi says in agreement with the dwarf.


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Dec 8, 2008)

"No time to waste, then.  Shall we follow directly behind them?"


----------



## Oni (Dec 9, 2008)

The halfling held up the glowing rod.  

This will come in handy.

Keth moved over to Baelor.  

You'd better let me have a look at that.

He studied the wound for a few moments before finally deciding on a course of action.  He pulled a reverently pulled a sprig of holly from a pouch and waved it over the wounded area while reciting an old pray in an ancient and secret tongue.  With a warm glow the wound began to knit itself.  

Becareful I'll not be doing that again today.

That task finished he looked around at the others. 

So which way are we going?

He gestured to the west side of the chamber.

What's that way Baelor?

Whichever way we go, lets make sure these doors can't close behind us.

[sblock=ooc]

Cure light wounds on Baelor.

Cure Light Wounds (1d8+1=8) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2008)

*Floch*

I hope this will do the trick.
Floch takes some of the rocks and place them in a way that it will be difficult to close the door.

I will lead the way, but where did they go?
Floch takes a sip from his Waterskin, raise the shield before him and decides to go to the opposite tunnel of the door. His sword dangle against his armor and his axe is tightly held in his hand, ready to chop the invisible creatures


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Baelor breathes a sigh of relief at the halfling's healing. "Thank you, Keth. That little blighter nearly skewered me like a hog at Richfest!" The dwarf shakes his head, and runs a hand along his side. "Much better." At the halfling's question, the dwarf shrugs his shoulders. "There is another door that way. Too many choices, if you ask me."


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2008)

"This place gives me the heebie jeebies," Goran says with a shudder. "I tell you what. I'm going to go keep an eye on that locksmith. If you need my clerical casting abilities, come and see me." With that, Goran trots back upstairs to the locksmith's shop.

"Worry not about him," Fellian says. "I am a priest of the Far Wanderer. I can use my skills to aid us should it become absolutely necessary."

"In the meantime, we have the quandary of which way to go if we are to follow whatever attacked us. I don't suppose any of you are any good at tracking," Fario wonders.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 10, 2008)

double post


----------



## Oni (Dec 11, 2008)

Keth moved carefully to each of the exits trying not to disturb the ground as he went.  Crouching low he held the glowing rod of iron to the ground looking carefully for any sign of disturbance that might give him some notion of which direction their invisible attacker may have retreated, or even better what it might be.  He called his faithful wolf-friend to his side as he searched, hoping his keen nose might find anything he missed.  

Which way'd he go Fang, find him boy.

[sblock=ooc]

Keth, Survival Check, No track feat. (1d20+7=26) 

Handle animal: Take 10

Invisible Castle seems to have crapped out while I'm typing this so, if you would roll for Fang that would be great.  +5 to roll, he's got tracking and scent.  

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2008)

The creature, or creatures, it is hard to tell, have left no trail visible to Keth (without the Track feat, you are limited to DC 10 Track checks). Fang sniffs around the room fruitlessly in circles, finally returning to Keth and sitting down at his master's feet.

"Odd that even your wolf cannot detect them," Fario notes.

"So we are back to square one. Which way do we go? I believe it is apparent they went down one of these tunnels. I also believe it prudent not to split up," Fellian advises.

"I agree," Fario concurs, "we should pick one direction and head that way as a group."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2008)

Floch takes the initiative and takes the route that is opposite to the door


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Dec 12, 2008)

"Never argue with a decisive man," Simon chuckles, as he falls into step behind Floch.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 12, 2008)

Floch's decisiveness does not prove to be very helpful. Not only does the tunnel he enters form a T intersection shortly after entering, but down the right (west) passageway there is another branching of the tunnel to the left (south). From here you have three options: west, east, or the branch of the west tunnel that leads south.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 13, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi follows, not intending to be in the front she leaves the decision to the others, where they are going. Instead, the sorceress keeps an eye on the surroundings.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmm ... there.
Shield and weapon ready, Floch takes the east path.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 14, 2008)

You follow the east tunnel for about ten feet before it winds off to the south, follow it another ten feet before it winds back east again, then another twenty feet before the tunnel ends. At first it appears to be a dead end, then you notice that there is a hole in the ceiling (as it were) about three feet wide in diameter. It appears to lead into another chamber. Since the ceiling is only about five feet high, most of you would be able to reach it and pull yourself up with little difficulty should you be so inclined.


----------



## Oni (Dec 16, 2008)

Keth eyed the hole doubtfully.  

Up doesn't seem a likely direction for them to be taking captives.

Maybe one of you tall folks can poke your head up there, but I reckon we're headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2008)

*Floch*

Let me try.
say the Orc breed, he raise the shield above his head to avoid any surprises and tries to peek


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2008)

Baelor moves in close to back-up Floch should the need arise.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2008)

As Floch peeks up above, he sees a ten by ten room that is practically devoid of any telling features. He does not have much time to look around, however, for no sooner has he poked his head above than does he see a sword flying in his direction. He manages to evade and notes that hiding crouching on the edge of the hole is another hairless humanoid. It is armed with a rapier and has a sinister sneer on its face.

*Initiative*
Floch 21 <--
Fellian 14
Baelor 14
Simon 9
Alexi 6
Keth 4
Fario 3
Tall One 3

[sblock=OOC]The tall one got a surprise round and missed Floch. Regular round has just begun. Floch is up. The DC to pull yourself up into the room with a Climb check is 10. Remember to factor in Armor Check Penalty if you choose to do so. Current light sources I know of are Keth with the glowing rod. I believe someone cast a light spell or lit a torch along the way as well. At any rate, Keth's light source is currently providing shadowy illumination into the room; enough to see, but it also provides creatures within concealment (20% miss chance). Someone will have to climb into the room with a light source to negate the miss chance.

As an aside, I was previously scaling the map wrong. The worked passageways should have been 10-foot squares, not 5-foot squares like I was drawing them. Just pack that away if you are mapping. The tunnel is 5 feet wide as indicated however.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 17, 2008)

*Floch*

The hairless toad almost took my head off. He is on the edge, fighting with miserable pointy sword.
Cries the Half Orc and lowers himself down. His shield is still above his head to protect any incoming thrusts from above.
He decides to wait and see if someone got any magic that can conceal the “Entrance” or scare the creature.

Ooc: delay action to see if anyone do something, he’ll resume action before the creature.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi tries to see what's going on...


OOC: Can I even see anything up there?


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Everyone who has LoS to Floch also has LoS to the tall one, although the tall one has cover. So, in a word, yes, Alexi can see what it going on.[/sblock]Fellian and Fario delay, as they are unable to see what is going on (although they definitely heard something).


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2008)

*Alexi*

Alexi casts a spell at the weird humanoid, and then moves out of the way for others to be able to do something to bring it down.


OOC: Cast _Daze_ (DC 13) on the creature;
Move backwards to the end of the line.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 17, 2008)

The creature seems to shrug off Alexi's spell. It has no effect (save succeeded).


----------



## Bohemian Ear-Spork (Dec 18, 2008)

Simon mutters a curse. "Damnable thing!" He fixes his gaze upon the attacker, furrowing his brow as he mutters words in a tongue that somehow manages to be both harsh and sibilant at the same time.

"Move now, Floch! I've distrated the bastard, at the least!"

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Cause Fear. Frightened if he doesn't make a DC 15 Will save, and shakened for a round even if he does.
[/sblock]


----------



## Oni (Dec 18, 2008)

Keth tries to move back and motions for Fellian and Fario to go back up the tunnel so that the others will have room to move back if need be.

[sblock=ooc]
Simon had a sunrod as I recall, so they should have all the light they need up there regardless of where Keth is.

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2008)

Bohemian Ear-Spork said:


> "Move now, Floch! I've distrated the bastard, at the least!"




Once Simon shouts, Floch pulls himself up. Once up he'll try to grapple the creature and throw him down the hole for the others to bash him.

[sblock=OOC]
Delay action right after Simon. Move action to pull up and standard action to grapple the creature.
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 19, 2008)

[sblock=Thanee]Also remember the light source Keth picked up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

Baelor waits for Floch to make his move, and then the dwarf too rushes forward, climbing up after the half-orc.


*Delay until after Floch
Climb check +0 (+3 STR, -3 ACP)
Also, Darkvision 60' (no light needed)*


----------

